# Anyone else want to shed some lbs?



## Gallop_Away (2 January 2017)

Hello everyone 

First of all let me just say this thread is not about judgement or unkind words. Its about support and positive words.

Ive come to the decision that its time I lost some weight. Im currently weighing in at a heafty 12st 5lbs and a size 14/16. I am too heavy for my beautiful horses. 

So I've made the decision I am off to a slimming world group on saturday am determined to get down to my goal of 10st. 

I was just wondering if anyone else is in the same position as me. Im doing this for my horses sake. Would be lovely to have the support of people who understand.


----------



## emmad96 (2 January 2017)

Count me in...  Have to lose some weight to get my knee fixed (ACL reconstruction, maybe i should stop playing hockey), and am currently sitting on just over the 20% 'guide' for my horse, and would like to get down to 17% (under 100kgs) in the next year or so.  Feel free to PM me and we can email or whatever


----------



## Gallop_Away (2 January 2017)

emmad96 said:



			Count me in...  Have to lose some weight to get my knee fixed (ACL reconstruction, maybe i should stop playing hockey), and am currently sitting on just over the 20% 'guide' for my horse, and would like to get down to 17% (under 100kgs) in the next year or so.  Feel free to PM me and we can email or whatever 

Click to expand...

Great! Its the same with me and my mare. With tack I am just over the 20% rule of thumb. At my goal weight with tack it would be around 17%-18% 
Thanks emma and good luck


----------



## buddylove (2 January 2017)

Me too. I am joining slimming world tomorrow. I want to get down to 9.5 stone. I probably haven't been that weight for 15 years. But there's no reason why I shouldn't be that weight again. Then I might be able to school for an hour without puffing like a train!!!


----------



## Bertolie (2 January 2017)

Count me in! I am currently just under the 15% rule with tack but want to lose around 2 stone. Will be starting to watch what I eat from tomorrow but will be back following SW 100% by next week. Can't get to a group as I don't drive so need all the help, encouragement and support I can get!


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (2 January 2017)

I'm currently on 15.5%; thats fully kitted to ride in winter gear, inc my tack (took scales to the yard to check).
I'm going to be on a mission to lose the spare tyre around my waist that looks damned horrible in the summer when in a t shirt and body protector. Can cover it up in winter, but in summer, bleurgh!

OP, go for it, good luck xx


----------



## Gallop_Away (2 January 2017)

Well done everyone!  come on ladies we can do this! I have a picture of me riding my 13.2 gelding, who I havent ridden in months due to the weight just piling on over the last year. I miss riding him dearly so this picture of me riding him back when I was a healthy and happy size 10 is my motivation! Ill be putting it as my background on my phone so that its there in front of me whenever i feel tempted


----------



## Steerpike (2 January 2017)

Count me in, I need to loose weight at least 2 stone, I have already started swimming but I stupidly entered a half marathon for May as a goal to work towards, I only managed a slow 5k run in 2016 so need to do a lot of work!


----------



## rachk89 (2 January 2017)

I am in. I weigh around 13st right now and while my horse is fine for that its not fair on him. So going to get down to 12/11 ish if possible (probably not as I have a lot of muscle). Want to be more toned than anything else really as I wobble too much haha. Plus increase cardio so I can breathe when riding my horse.


----------



## Biglets Mummy (2 January 2017)

Im in - Im 50 this year and I am NOT going into it fat and flabby. I hardly rode last year as I just look awful and feel awful. Got 2 stone to lose,Good Luck everyone !! WE CAN DO THIS !!!!


----------



## Kezzabell2 (2 January 2017)

I'm 12% of my horses weight but I still need to lose a good 3 stone for myself!  I've had a hard year and have put on loads, so will defo join in, however, I'm a weight watchers girl, through and through


----------



## catwithclaws (2 January 2017)

I'll join in! I don't know how much I weigh because scales are banned in my house - but I know I'm a vile disgusting blimp. Much too heavy for my poor forester anyway, so he's out of work and a grumpy bargy git! Would like to lose 2.5-3 stone. Just started juice plus on Saturday so fingers crossed


----------



## HeresHoping (2 January 2017)

Count me in! Am 15.5% with tack and would like to lose 2st to get to 12.5% with tack. I think I am too heavy for my pony, though, she struggles on longer rides when I ride her - we went barefoot and whilst she's great on soft surfaces, she struggles a bit with 45 minutes of rough roads with me on but flies along with my son who is only 9 st.

I have struggled like crazy this last year, putting 1.5st on despite being fairly active. Largely because I am sliding towards the change at an alarming rate. I am embarking upon a 3 month strategy of HIIT, running and generally not sitting at my desk for more than 90 minutes without moving. Am also going to try 'eating clean' with no added sugar and fewer carbs. The Lean in 15 man is going to be my guru for food.


----------



## LadySam (2 January 2017)

I'm in.  I started in September and lost 3 and a bit st by Christmas. Haven't checked how much I put back on over the break though. Yet. Back on the wagon next week.  Got another 3 st to go to get back to riding weight.


----------



## AmieeT (2 January 2017)

Gallop_Away said:



			Hello everyone 

First of all let me just say this thread is not about judgement or unkind words. Its about support and positive words.

Ive come to the decision that its time I lost some weight. Im currently weighing in at a heafty 12st 5lbs and a size 14/16. I am too heavy for my beautiful horses. 

So I've made the decision I am off to a slimming world group on saturday am determined to get down to my goal of 10st. 

I was just wondering if anyone else is in the same position as me. Im doing this for my horses sake. Would be lovely to have the support of people who understand.
		
Click to expand...

Me too! I actually was doing really well and loosing weight (I planned to because I am too big for Red), when Dad died we literally had a month or so of either eating out or getting a takeaway EVERY day- and its piled back on and then some! With the weigh tape, I am hovering around the 20% with tack atm and feel horrid- I think one of the reasons I've not ridden in all the time off I've had over Xmas/NY is because I feel like I'm too much for him. Everyone tells me he carries me fine and that he's a tank anyway, but for me that's beside the point. 

I would like to get down to just under 10 stone, plus I also told my Uncle I'd run a 10k this year with him :S


----------



## Maesto's Girl (2 January 2017)

Count me in! Started today and want at least 2 stone off


----------



## VioletStripe (2 January 2017)

Me too! Gained a dress size or two from my first year of university and I want it off! I want to feel fit and comfortable riding, and get my long boots zipped up all the way again


----------



## cally23 (2 January 2017)

Me too. My mare is losing weight beautifully this winter and at last is forward going. I pledged to her today to take at least 2 stone off(5lb on over Christmas) as it seems only fair. Fit bit and Weight watchers. I am really feeling positive for this year, I have lots of goals and am going for it 100%


----------



## OldNag (2 January 2017)

Biglets Mummy said:



			Im in - Im 50 this year and I am NOT going into it fat and flabby. I hardly rode last year as I just look awful and feel awful. Got 2 stone to lose,Good Luck everyone !! WE CAN DO THIS !!!!
		
Click to expand...

Me too. 
Sounds like a plan!


----------



## Goldenstar (2 January 2017)

Me too I will join in I am sick of feeling ...well being fat .


----------



## LadySam (2 January 2017)

Ok, so how shall we organise this?  A weekly thread to check in / congratulate / commiserate / discuss weight loss problems?


----------



## Sussexbythesea (3 January 2017)

I've managed to put a stone on in the last 6 months so I'm joining. I'm aiming to lose that stone and hopefully half a stone more. I've weighed myself this morning so that's my starting weight.


----------



## Cahill (3 January 2017)

i cannot rate the C25K highly enough.
it doesn`t matter if you have to walk some or repeat the weeks.30 mins 3 times a week.
the high from the exercise spurs you on to better eating.

i have only ever got to week 5 (out of 8) and not managed to run 5 k yet but lost nearly a stone and half , more importantly, it has stayed off.


----------



## Equi (3 January 2017)

I'm always on a diet but never do it. I just have zero motivation. But I'm back to s/w tonight and I'm going to attempt to have a really good week. I've a really bad back this week


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (3 January 2017)

Just to encourage everyone: you CAN do it!!

At the beginning of last year 2016 I weighed just over 11 stone. I am 5'3" and small built, and felt AWFUL, fat, bloated, unhealthy, and unhappy.

I didn't necessarily need to lose weight as my horse is sturdy, but just felt so awful that I knew I wanted to.

I started drinking water, and by that I mean a glass of water at regular intervals and certainly before EVERY meal, i.e. before breakfast - one glass; mid-morning the same; then before lunch; mid-afternoon; and before evening meal at say 6pm. Then NOTHING to eat till the next morning so as to give the body a 12-hr fast.

I also cut out completely, for the interim, alcohol, sweet snacks & chocolate, and savoury snacks like crisps. Total zero intake. 

I also cut down on portion sizes i.e. if you have three potatoes then reduce by one; if two then just have one! and buy smaller new potatoes so that you can have a much smaller intake of potato. Ditto stuff like pasta & rice, just cutting down the portion sizes made all the difference.

Also you can compensate yourself by eating lots of stuff like vegetables and things that will fill you up without giving calorie intake! Some fruits are not so good however, they are high in sugars, so you need to watch this.

Now, a year on, I'm weighing in at nine-and-a-half stone, just under in fact, and I'm just so damned pleased with myself. Even over Christmas/New Year, I've not put on any weight - and that I think is due to the fact that I kept up the drinking-water regime throughout, plus didn't have huge portion sizes just a bit of everything as and when. I tried eating some chocolate, but found it too sweet and sickly! and couldn't enjoy the Sherry either as it just tasted incredibly sickly and way too sweet! So your palate will change!!

Since losing the weight, I've taken on a 12.2 Exmoor pony on loan and can see how my riding ability has been improved by losing the weight, I deffo feel less top-heavy and as I've lost weight from my bum and inner thighs area, can really notice the difference, especially on what is a very zippy little pony. I can do more on her, don't tire so easily, and feel more able to cope with her jumping around like a flea underneath me!

Go for it people! You WILL repeat WILL do it! 

I did do the 5-2 diet a few years ago and lost the weight, this was when my mother (who I care for and cook for) was in hospital. Unfortunately when she came back home after three months I put all the weight on again, plus some, but it WAS a good reducing diet and would work for you if you don't have to cook for anyone else, or a situation where no-one else is cooking for you...... but really each person needs to find a way of weight-loss that works for them and their situation. I would say do your research, compare & contrast, and go for what you think suits you. Oh and don't forget that your doctor's surgery is a good place to start! i.e. a thorough health-check never comes amiss as there are conditions like diabetes (sorry, being obvious here) or medications that might make it harder for you to lose weight, so always worth a check. The doctor or nurse might also be able to point you towards a weight-loss clinic also, so mebbe worth asking???

Good luck everyone!! Looking forward to hearing everyone's success stories and what worked for them


----------



## Magicmadge (3 January 2017)

I'm doing it I could do with losing 2 1/2 - 3 stone &#128558; I lost almost a stone in November by 1500 calories and no alcohol but put half of it back on in December . I'm very active for  51 do 12 - 17000 steps daily but need to tone. I'm getting sore feet ankles knees etc so the weight has to come off. I have two 14 hh lightweight cobs that do nothing I either need to part with them ( heartbreaking for me) or lose weight and break them for work. So 2017 is the year I intend to finally overcome my life long weight problem. I'm sure being on here with people facing the same struggle will help me as I haven't  got time to go to a slimming group.


----------



## Gallop_Away (3 January 2017)

LadySanta said:



			Ok, so how shall we organise this?  A weekly thread to check in / congratulate / commiserate / discuss weight loss problems?
		
Click to expand...

Well I'm happy for this thread to be used how ever people want. Updates on progress, good or bad. Support and encouragement if people are feeling low, and any tips and tricks people want to share


----------



## Maesto's Girl (3 January 2017)

How is everyone going about it? I'm doing 1200 calories a day, 2 x 30 min runs, 2 x circuit training plus the usual yard chores and riding. Hope I can drop this weight I've put on! 

Think a weekly check in would be good motivation...maybe on a Monday?


----------



## Wheels (3 January 2017)

I am going about things in a different way - I want to be fitter and healthier so that means more exercise and eating less fat, sugar and processed foods.

I have decided to work with a personal trainer who is coming to me 3 times a week for 4 weeks initially and if it's working I will extend to a 12 week programme

It's my first session tomorrow! Eek!


----------



## AShetlandBitMeOnce (3 January 2017)

I would like to loose 3.5 stone to get back down to 10st. I am struggling with all the bad times I have been having recently, and to get this weight off would be a massive help. Count me in.


----------



## VioletStripe (3 January 2017)

Maesto's Girl said:



			How is everyone going about it? I'm doing 1200 calories a day, 2 x 30 min runs, 2 x circuit training plus the usual yard chores and riding. Hope I can drop this weight I've put on! 

Think a weekly check in would be good motivation...maybe on a Monday?
		
Click to expand...

I'm trying to keep it relaxed.. so as long as I have under 1500 a day I'm happy. I find rigidly doing the 1200 calorie a day thing usually ends in me relapsing with a few days of eating anything/everything in sight and feeling awful...

Being careful about carbs and having plenty of veggies and protein, making sure i do something a little active everyday, and do at least 3 days of exercise... if a journey is under a mile, walk! Or get off the bus a few stops earlier. 

Agreed - weekly check in would be fab! I'm going snowboarding for a week on Sunday so I'm hoping in 2 weeks I'll be a little leaner!! I don't know if people want to do it with how good they've been or a weekly weigh in?


----------



## sasquatch (3 January 2017)

I will also join  I think I'm about 11 stone and have just about gone up a dress size, so I'm now a size 12. I know that 9 stone is very very hard for me to maintain, so if I can get down to 10/9.5 st I'll be happy  

I've put a lot of weight on in my thighs/hips which I really don't like, I'm a 10/12 on top and a 12/14 on bottom and as a result lots of my dresses and nice clothes don't fit as well anymore or look as nice. 

I have a very painful bad knee which will probably need to be rescanned soon, so can't do much running or really physical stuff (as well as weights) but have found already there's a difference as I am now riding most days and I'm not looking thinner, but am starting to look more muscular again


----------



## AmieeT (3 January 2017)

I have a dilemma- quite a serious one in all honesty...

Christmas chocolate. Scoff it all to get it over with then start diet seriously, or keep and have it taunt me? (Nb typed whilst my chocolate Santa mocks me)


----------



## LHIS (3 January 2017)

I'll commit too.. I'm about 11 and half at the moment which is about the cusp of acceptable, at 5'4 I feel flabby and am a size 12 which is big for me.  I can't be anything less than about 10 and a half without starving myself, and I love food.    So I'll aim for 10 and a half.  I'm not blessed with a naturally slim build, I would describe my figure as hourglass meets carthorse, I've got legs like a rugby player, I've never been able to wear knee high boots of any description.  My weight goes mainly on my hips, and at the moment I'm quite triangular in that section, I'd also like some weight off my chest and face.
I'll be watching my portions, running where possible, and not snacking.  A big thing for me is making myself a lunch when I'm at work, otherwise I have to go out and get something and it's hard to buy anything that isn't crap.


----------



## Sussexbythesea (3 January 2017)

FestivePferd said:



			I have a dilemma- quite a serious one in all honesty..

Christmas chocolate. Scoff it all to get it over with then start diet seriously, or keep and have it taunt me? (Nb typed whilst my chocolate Santa mocks me)
		
Click to expand...

I've gone for the scoff it all approach. Just eaten the last of my Scottish shortbread and chocolates gone last night. &#128514;


----------



## Equi (3 January 2017)

I think in order to get me going I will need to be publicly shamed by my weight. I know it is around 16.9st and it's horrific. I'm quite muscular anyway and people who are "bigger" than me weigh significantly less but if I could loose the fat.....

Esp my boobs. My boobs are humongous. I've no end of back pain and balance issues with them.


----------



## Michen (3 January 2017)

Yep! I am usually between 9 stone and 9stone 7lb. Currently about 10 stone 5/6lb so I would like to lose about a stone which is what I've roughly put on in the last year.


----------



## AmieeT (3 January 2017)

Sussexbythesea said:



			I've gone for the scoff it all approach. Just eaten the last of my Scottish shortbread and chocolates gone last night. &#55357;&#56834;
		
Click to expand...

Haha!Well I had a brainwave and its all now melted down in the fridge with some rice krispies!  I _might_ take them to work tomorrow... Maybe.


----------



## Michen (3 January 2017)

Maesto's Girl said:



			How is everyone going about it? I'm doing 1200 calories a day, 2 x 30 min runs, 2 x circuit training plus the usual yard chores and riding. Hope I can drop this weight I've put on! 

Think a weekly check in would be good motivation...maybe on a Monday?
		
Click to expand...

I'm going to make lots of soup and live off it lol!


----------



## Steerpike (3 January 2017)

I'm a really annoying morning person so joined my local gym, started in ernest today by going for a half hour swim at 6.30am before doing the horses. I've decided to try not to get hung up on the exact weight I want to be but am determined to be fitter and healthier not only for my half marathon,eek, but also my 40th this year!


----------



## ElleSkywalker (3 January 2017)

*wobbles in flops down on sofa squishing dog* Me! About 2 stone needs to go (again!) Thinking of taking up running or similar as diet works to get weight off but then it doesn't stay off even with riding :mad3:


----------



## Gallop_Away (3 January 2017)

Elleskywalkingintheair said:



			*wobbles in flops down on sofa squishing dog* Me! About 2 stone needs to go (again!) Thinking of taking up running or similar as diet works to get weight off but then it doesn't stay off even with riding :mad3:
		
Click to expand...

This is my problem. I lost 2st last year through slimming world but in the last few months its crept back on. 

But onwards and upwards. Start fresh from saturday.


----------



## hollyandivy123 (3 January 2017)

the boring trouble with diets is................although they work, reducing calories, fat, sugar, things start to shrink etc. Once you have shrunk and trust me i  am someone who should shrink, you relax and the bad habits return.................and you start to go up to the weight you were beforehand. 

the only boring way to prevent this is to change the bad habits for life, reduce the amount of sugar, fat, refined carbs etc and and keep moving more. i made a decision last year and for the last 9 months i have not had refined sugar or inverted corn syrup, except one slice of xmas cake this year, sugar was becoming a drug. That's no cakes, biscuits, chocolate, sweets, sugar added yogurts, baked beans, processed foods etc. i have dropped 2 dress sizes, joints move better and i find bananas too sweet now. but still eat curries, etc

The challenge i have added to my self this year is to reduce refined carbohydrates, increasing rye and spelt in the my diet, reheating pasta as this reduces the available carbohydrates, more pulses etc. not very drastic changes but i make sure i cook more and freeze more, so i know what is in it. My aim is to reduce the sugar rush and crash which was taking over my life due to long hours i work and ride. 

But i am making sure it is interesting what i eat, spice and herb up everything, the aim to try and eat this way and kick the habit of the crash diet and the "i can't do this any more i must eat chocolate cake" ( a big weakness) 

will this work, i hope so, will this work for everyone nope but everyone is different. This is not meant to be preaching just observations that hopefully will work for me.


----------



## TheFizzPony (3 January 2017)

My ideal weight is 8 1/2 stone and I'm currently over a stone heavier than that. Doesn't seem like much to others but I am only 5'1 so it really shows. I would like to put on more muscle so not too bothered if I am over as long as its that and not fat. Particularly on my stomach.

I am aiming to get back into running this year, as has been the plan since October but I keep getting ill and not being able to go.

I will also be trying to cut out snacks as I am a chocoholic which will be difficult with uni exams approaching but I will give it a go


----------



## BBP (3 January 2017)

I'd like to join in. I only have a few kgs to lose but I'd like to get control before the creeping weight gets out of hand. A year of injury and poor self discipline has lead to me going from very muscular to a bit squishy in the middle and mentally I'm struggling with it. 

The things that have worked best for me in the past have been crossfit which got me really ripped, and pole dancing. My neck won't tolerate quite that intensity yet but I am taking aspects of them to train at home. I have built up a little home gym in the shed with a pole, pull up bar, hoop, Olympic Rings, Olympic barbell with 80kgs of plates, skipping rope, and kettlebells, so all I need is a group of people to hold me accountable and motivate me to get out there!

My plan is to focus on the things that give the biggest bang for my buck, i.e. Work the most muscle groups in one go but that i enjoy so pull ups, barbell thrusters, deadlifts etc for weights, running and skipping for pure cardio and then one pole training session a week. I find it hard to stay motivated on my own so I'm setting myself 20minute challenges, for example tomorrow, every minute on the minute I'll do 5 pull ups and 5 heavy deadlifts. Whatever is left in that minute once I've done those is my rest time. I'll do that for 20mins, so it's short but so tough I'll be wiped out at the end. If it's not tough enough I'll add more weight or reps the next time. I'll write these on a calendar so I can keep track of what muscle groups have worked and what need to rest. 

I'm also starting Krav Maga in a few weeks which is an Israeli street fighting class. Can't wait!

Oh and a tip from me, I was always dead set against running with headphones in, but I started it this year and music really does help so much! When I've had enough I tell myself I won't turn round/start walking until the end of the track then I often add another track and another before I walk.

Good luck everyone!


----------



## Red-1 (3 January 2017)

I am also almost 50, and weight has piled on since I hurt my back in 2012. 

I made a start in June, do not count calories, but try to just be more conscious of eating healthily. I have also made myself exercise, as my horse has been off sick. So, since June I have been either swimming, cycling, running or to the gym or Pilates at least 4 times a week, mostly more than that.

Until Xmas it was going swimmingly, had lost 1 1/2 stone of the 3 stone I wanted to lose (which would still be a stone heavier than I was at 42 - but I was a bit skinny back then). 

Over Xmas I did still exercise, but sadly the Pringles, chocolate, mince pies, Prosecco, sloe gin, cheesecake, roasts, etc etc have put 4 lbs back on!

So, back to almost 2 stone to lose. 

As I have managed to keep going with exercise I have entered a fun run/cycle/run in Hull next weekend, and a mini Triathlon at Castle Howard in July. I also hope to do some 5K Park Run events, but am only running up to 3K so far.

Of course, I am looking for a new horse right now, and if I find one the exercise routines may be cut back!


----------



## Crosshill Pacers (3 January 2017)

Count me in.

I weighed myself back in October and I was the heaviest I've ever been - bang on 15 stone.  I'm 5'11 and a size 12 top, size 14 bottom (although my jeans were getting a bit tight).

I did the C9 cleanse for 9 days and lost 10lbs, since I came off that I've lost a further 4lbs so I'm now bang on 14 stone.

My goal weight is 12st 10lbs (or 81kg).

It dawned on me at 23:55 on NYE that I haven't ridden all year; work, racing and my mare being in the herd at the moment are all factors but quite frankly I'm too heavy now anyway.

I've been a member of my gym for over 12 months but again, work and racing prevented me from going during the summer and then I slipped into the usual feelings of lethargy etc.  Determined to get back into it as soon as this cold does one!  I've got an exercise bike in my living room though in front of the telly so I'm getting on that for a minimum of 30 minutes every evening which definitely helps.


----------



## LovesCobs (3 January 2017)

I'm in, I need to lose at least 2st to be comfortable. I'm also going to try gluten free as of tomorrow. My system feels a right mess which I put down to IBS but I'm not so sure it is. It'll be interesting to see if I start to feel better. I'm also going to get fitter.


----------



## Equi (3 January 2017)

Only put 2lb on over xmas period wooo!  So I'm actually 16.8.5


----------



## laura_nash (3 January 2017)

I'm another with around 2 stone to lose   All put on in the last 2 years, I need to get back to where I was in 2015.  I had already made a start in Aug, then I injured my back and put it back on, probably more over Christmas I haven't checked yet.

I'm not anywhere near 20% for my cob, but I'm hoping to start doing a bit more than just the odd wander around we have been doing and I know both of us will need to get much fitter before we start getting out and about doing schooling / galloping again.  

We've been doing a major house renovation project for the last 2 years, started off living in a tent for a few months and had no kitchen for just over a year.  I got into some terrible habits with ready meals etc and haven't got back out of them.

My plan is to continue what I was doing in Aug, taking packed lunch rather than buying lunch (which usually includes chocolate), getting back to cooking now I have my lovely new kitchen, and making use of the exercise facilities right outside my work in my lunchtime since I'm not walking to the shops - there's a jogging track and outdoor gym.


----------



## sallyg (3 January 2017)

I need to do this too. Have put on 2.5 stone since I bought Humfrey and feel so awful for him.  I have wasted so much of my life not doing things because of my weight and it has got to stop.  I'm still about 15% of his weight but that is without clothes or tack and he is a big boy and only 5.  I don't feel comfortable to school him, he finds it hard enough, and he has already had hock issues due to his own obesity problem before I bought him.  His weight is coming off nicely so I need to keep to my side of the bargain.  He'll be 6 this year and we need to crack on and do some proper schooling and have some fun!


----------



## Sheep (3 January 2017)

I've just joined WW (online). Feel a bit tooooo squishy at the moment! I am fairly active and run a fair bit, but need to shed a few (many lol) pounds too.


----------



## sky1000 (3 January 2017)

Yes please me too.  I'm just checking in now as I'm away for a couple of weeks as far as my nearest SW is concerned but I WILL DO IT WHEN I COME BACK OH YES.  I lost more than 2 stone with them omg was it 10 years ago yes it was.  Ok guys see you in 2 weeks


----------



## Fidgety (3 January 2017)

Add me to the membership please.  I did really well losing weight before we went on holibobs in November - just over half a stone, but I'd managed almost 1 stone over twelve months, sadly between the holiday and Christmas I'm back to square one again.  I'd like to lose half a stone, but in my wildest dreams, one stone would be perfect - as well as get fitter and more supple whilst I still don't need to take joint supplements.  I started tonight with a dancersize class - totally insane with an instructor exactly like the woman in the gym class on the Specsavers advert.  She was so manic she made it fantastic fun.  Next class is Friday, which gives just enough time for the muscles to unseize themselves before round two...


----------



## Mike007 (4 January 2017)

I wont bore you with my own weight battle (but frankly you all look like a bunch of anorexic bitches to me ) Take a look at Dawn French and what she has achieved. Bloody marvelous. Not too thin ,just right . I watched her on tv the other night and at first thought "she reminds me of D F"Flabergasted when I realised it WAS her . YOU CAN DO IT TOO ,and I am trying to.


----------



## emmad96 (4 January 2017)

I've already posted in here but I thought id better actually make myself able to be shamed because lets face it, thats the only thing thats gonna make it work.

I'll be 21 in a little over a week.  I am 5'11, and weigh 130kg.  Thats 20st or there abouts.  Its horrendous.

For me, I am focussing on less sugar, less carbs, smaller portion sizes and more movement and water.  I'm also making sure that I actually eat proper breakfast, lunch and dinner.  The breakfast and dinner things are major issues as I find if I dont eat brekkie then I binge later on, and as I work nights, if I dont eat dinner I eat s**t at work that night (oh dear friend chocolate, is that you...).

I have several weightless goals, the most pressing one is 10kgs gone before surgery which is soon (hopefully anyway, as a bum knee is no help to weightless), and then after that it's making sure I dont pile the weight back on and making sure I'm down to at least 115kg before my mare comes back into work (so that I'm just under 20%), and then working my way down slowly to under 90kg.

I laos want to be able to run 5km by the end of the year, and just in general be fitter.  Nothing worse than having to stop mid jumping lesson for a breather when you're only jumping 65cm.

ETA:  does anyone else use any apps to help them?  I've found the MyFitnessPal is really good for monitoring calorie vs exercise, and you can also log water.  I have a fitbit (Charge HR), and the fitbit app links up with the myFitnessPal app which is awesome.


----------



## RunToEarth (4 January 2017)

I'd encourage people to get the tape measure out - especially if you're upping the exercise as well. I'm not bothered what I weigh, I want to be back in my size 10s which haven't fitted since early December! 

I'm doing dry January which will be a great kick start, cutting out sugar but keeping my good fats, low carb and plenty of protein. I measure waist, hips, bottom, busts and the tops of my arms. I do a lot of weight based exercise in the gym so weighing myself is not going to help me if I'm upping that.


----------



## Equi (4 January 2017)

My Fitbit was stolen recently which I'm pretty bummed about. It really helped me make sure I did my steps. I'm going to try and get a second hand one if I can find a cheap one.


----------



## applecart14 (4 January 2017)

I am also doing this.  On 17 painkillers a day for back problems, my joints are sore, I am out of breath, I can't tie up my laces, just feel like a bloated hippo!  I lost nearly two stone last spring and felt so much better for it, healthier, less pain relief, not out of breath, could ride my horse for more than 20 minutes, etc, etc.  My energy levels were awesome.  But I was going out with a bloke who turned out to be a psycho, and the stress and problems he caused, made my weight plummet.  Now I'm back with my partner of 16 years I have put the weight back on again, as you tend to do when you are in a happy contented relationship! 

I am not doing slimming world but I am doing some serious cutting down on my food intake.  I joned a gym in October last year but unfortunately can't find enough time to go, although I am going to make an effort as my membership expires at the end of the month.

Gallop Away and everyone else, I wish you all the very best x


----------



## Crosshill Pacers (4 January 2017)

LovesCobsmas said:



			I'm in, I need to lose at least 2st to be comfortable. I'm also going to try gluten free as of tomorrow. My system feels a right mess which I put down to IBS but I'm not so sure it is. It'll be interesting to see if I start to feel better. I'm also going to get fitter.
		
Click to expand...

I had to cut dairy out as part of a trial to see if I was lactose intolerant and lo and behold all my digestion problems cleared up - I'd been putting down the constant heartburn to stress but even when things were less stressful it wouldn't go away.  The other digestion problems I'd associated with IBS (something my dad suffers from) but seemingly everything was related to the lactose intolerance.  Since I've cut dairy out of my diet (and replaced with a variety of alternatives - still a trial and error exercise to see what I like!) I have felt a hundred times better.  I've inadvertently cut bread out of my diet as well, for no reason other than I just don't seem to eat it anymore! 



emmad96 said:



			For me, I am focussing on less sugar, less carbs, smaller portion sizes and more movement and water.  I'm also making sure that I actually eat proper breakfast, lunch and dinner.  The breakfast and dinner things are major issues as I find if I dont eat brekkie then I binge later on, and as I work nights, if I dont eat dinner I eat s**t at work that night (oh dear friend chocolate, is that you...).
		
Click to expand...

A colleague used to be a pro-athlete and when I first started trying to lose weight he advised that all I needed to do was 20-30 minutes a day of light exercise - light meaning that I could hold a conversation with someone or sing to music etc. throughout.  All I did was balance my ipad on my exercise bike and watch half hour shows on Netflix whilst chatting away at the characters or having a conversation with my OH (who wasn't listening) and cycling at the same time.  It definitely worked (I've been a bit lax on the exercise front these last few weeks but still managed to lose 1kg over Christmas somehow!).

As for the water - YES!  I've got a 2L bottle which I fill up from the tap when I get into work; my goal is to drink it all by the time I finish (8-9 hours later).  It's easier than you think when it's in front of you.  On my days off I never drink as much water because I'm out and about but I keep meaning to take bottles in the car/to the stables etc.  We don't have any fizzy drinks in the house so the temptation isn't there but I do tend to order a Coke if we go for a meal (which isn't very often).

I find that planning my week's meals in advance really helps.  My breakfast and lunch are straight forward as I'm still using elements of the C9 cleanse programme (aloe vera gel, fruit and protein shake) but on a Sunday night OH and I decide what we're having for the meals in the evening - it helps me plan my food shop on a Monday after work and it means I don't suggest a takeaway or cook something less healthy at the last minute.


----------



## LadySam (4 January 2017)

emmad96 said:



			I've already posted in here but I thought id better actually make myself able to be shamed because lets face it, thats the only thing thats gonna make it work.
		
Click to expand...

Oh sweetheart, no.  Been there, done that!  Shaming doesn't work.  Not long term, anyway.  It's not healthy.  The most useful thing I have found is to have goals, which you've got.  (I mean apart from general ones like looking and feeling better.  Surgery and getting back on your mare are good things to focus on.  I've had smaller milestones I've been focusing on and have hit, but my first major milestone to hit is a riding weight of 90kg.)



emmad96 said:



			I'll be 21 in a little over a week.  I am 5'11, and weigh 130kg.  Thats 20st or there abouts.  Its horrendous.

For me, I am focussing on less sugar, less carbs, smaller portion sizes and more movement and water.  I'm also making sure that I actually eat proper breakfast, lunch and dinner.  The breakfast and dinner things are major issues as I find if I dont eat brekkie then I binge later on, and as I work nights, if I dont eat dinner I eat s**t at work that night (oh dear friend chocolate, is that you...)
		
Click to expand...

I'm 5'3 and started at 125.6kg in September, so you're not alone looking at a big weight loss or knowing how it feels.  I'd lost 20kg by just before Christmas (I don't dare look at what I've put back on over Christmas until Monday!).  No sugar or starchy carbs and small portions is a major thing I've done.  2L water per day minimum.  Working on the yard mucking out and the rest has proven to be sufficient exercise.  And NO alcohol.  It's fatso kryptonite for me.  I used to skip lunch - my dietician told me to start eating lunch again and it's been a good thing.  A little planning so that all your meals are organised and you're not making it up as you go along goes a long way.



emmad96 said:



			ETA:  does anyone else use any apps to help them?  I've found the MyFitnessPal is really good for monitoring calorie vs exercise, and you can also log water.  I have a fitbit (Charge HR), and the fitbit app links up with the myFitnessPal app which is awesome.
		
Click to expand...

I used to use MyFitnessPal but since using Fitbits (I'm using the Charge HR now, it's the 3rd different one I've had) I've just been using the Fitbit app.  You can log water on that too, it works out calories vs exercise and all the rest.  I've also got the Aria digital scale that wirelessly sends my weight to the app, so there's no fudging any figures.  I love the app and how it works with the Fitbit and the Aria.  You can drill deep into the info so I don't find I need anything else.


----------



## Wheels (4 January 2017)

I had my first session this morning with my Personal Trainer - stage = fitness test

I lost!!  I've never been this unfit ever and I hate it so that's my motivation, to get fitter.

So three sessions a week for the next four weeks then if I feel I'm getting somewhere I'll sign up for another 8 week block.

I now have to complete a food diary taking me through to Monday and she'll help me organise my diet a little better


----------



## AdorableAlice (4 January 2017)

I am in, joined SW on 1/11/16 and dumped 1 stone 3lbs by Christmas week.  Put 4lbs back on over Christmas - s h one T !  but I suppose several bottles of prosecco, plenty of chocolate and god knows what else it was going to happen.

The SW books have lots of nice meals but do take time to prepare.  I must stay focused.  Good luck everyone.  I have a target of showing my cob in the summer.  It has been 12 years since I did my own competition riding and 12 years since the boots and jacket have seen the light of day.


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (4 January 2017)

Count me in!! I'm 5ft 11" so get away with my 15st 7lb reasonably well but I would like to be back down to around 12st (I look silly if I weigh much less than that due to my height!!). 
I'm giving my mare another month off so I can lose a few lbs before getting back on. She is more than capable of carrying 15 st or so but only for short hacks and I'd like to do more this year with her.
I also have Fibromyalgia/depression/ME  so medications don't help with my weight. I do have a high family history of diabetes too so it would most definitely be beneficial to lose weight and be more healthy


----------



## scats (4 January 2017)

Yep, count me in.  I'm not particularly heavy, I'm a size 12 and teeter currently at the higher end of 9 stone, but only 5ft4, and quite small in frame so I know I should be nearer the lower end of 9 stone.  
 I only want to lose half a stone, but my medication has made it virtually impossible up to this point.  I tried coming off the meds just before Christmas, a few pounds dropped instantly, but my pain levels were so severe that I couldn't get dressed or undressed properly because I couldn't actually lift my arms up at all so I'm now back on them.

I have Lupus, fibromyalgia and Ménière's disease, the latter I had got into remission with but have since relapsed just before Xmas.  I put 1 and a half stone on since being put on drugs for it when I was diagnosed in 2012.  They think I have actually started with it all in 1995, when I was 11, but I was diagnosed with ME instead.  My main issue isn't food, it's milky coffees!  I can't get enough of them!

Unfortunately I can't got to the gym as I'm in too much pain, so my exercise is the horses, riding and walking the dog.  The pain clinic told me that I actually do far too much and need to cut down on exercise, but I dread to think how large I would get if I did!


----------



## sasquatch (4 January 2017)

I now have a bad cold and what feels like tonsilitis - I can't swallow anything without being in a lot of pain! I've taken the anti-inflams I was given for glandular fever (they are still in date) and those haven't worked at all so I'm just going to have to stick to a liquid diet for a while.

Brother has also been throwing up day and night, so hopefully I don't catch that as well


----------



## Sussexbythesea (4 January 2017)

I'm just going for small hopefully sustainable changes. Done WW, Done SW, done gym and personal trainer but none of them are really sustainable for me. I began to loathe the gym after awhile as I'm not going at 5am or 8pm when there is less people there and obviously is manic at peak times. Also I just got really muscly arms and despite going 3 times a week and running in between (up to 10k) I didn't lose much weight at all although did feel fitter. Plus in the summer I'd rather be outside riding or walking on the beach. I'm just not motivated by "I've smashed it" kind of talk either. Plus it cost a fortune on top of keeping a horse. I liked running but I began to get sciatica. 

SW works but some of the substitute foods are just ghastly like cheese scones made from Smash instead of flour and rice pudding made with cream soda. Their own brand sausages are also like dry leather and tasteless. 

I'm not massively overweight so really only a stone or at absolute max 2 to lose.


----------



## Wimbles (4 January 2017)

I'm in!  I want to lose 4 stone.  I was already too heavy when I had my fall, in which I came close to removing my arm.  It's been a long road to recovery (still a long way to go) and the only thing that I found that I could still do well was eat!  I have signed up to do the Wobbleberries challenge and this is part of my journey.

I feel horrible, fat and useless so I just know that this is the right thing to do.

Even as my recovery goes on, I am refusing to get back on any of my horses until I have lost two stone.

On Monday I will be going swimming.  I am terrified of getting my flab out in public and offending anyone but a friend is coming with me to hold my hand and I know that it's the only way that I'm going to change things so have got to suck it up.  

Then on Wednesday I'm joining Slimming World and we're having an induction at a gym on Thursday.

Just putting these plans into place has made me feel so much better.  I know that it is going to be desperately hard but now that I can drive again I have no excuse to get out there.


----------



## ponyparty (4 January 2017)

I'm in!

I'm 10st 5 currently (down from nearly 11st at the back end of last year.... I lost 1 stone before Christmas but have piled most of it back on). 

My goal weight is 9 stone - or around this anyway, it's more about how I look/feel than a number on the scales. Best measure is progress photos, really. 

My plan is to follow the principles of Joe Wicks' "Lean in 15" plan (but not follow it religiously, as I just don't have time). The general ethos is: eat high protein, high (good) fat foods, and only have carbs after a workout. That way I'm not ruling out carbs altogether, I just have to earn them. He has great recipes in his cookbooks, it's all my kind of food. Everything made fresh, plenty of veggies, filling and delicious. 

For workouts - not going to follow his HIIT workouts just yet, as I'm waiting to see my physio. So for now, just Pilates and running (and riding, of course). Going to book to do a 10k cross country run in June so I have something to aim for. I really want to get involved in Canicross but am skint and don't want to splash out on equipment unless I know I will stick at it! 

If my physio gives the go-ahead, I will start doing some HIIT workouts - maybe 3 times per week? Got to be realistic about what I can fit in around working 6 days/week and having dog and loan horse to see to! 

Good luck everyone - we should give progress reports and encourage each other on  post here for moral support if you're feeling tempted to pick up that chocolate haha!


----------



## Regandal (4 January 2017)

Anyone on fb, check out the Two Chubby Cubs. Fabulous recipes and a good laugh.


----------



## poiuytrewq (4 January 2017)

Absolutely! I was doing really well this summer but injured my ankle when laid me up for a few months as I could barely walk! Then winter darkness arrived and I never got back into it so have piled it back
on  
I weigh 10 stone but my ideal natural weight (i.e. What I'm comfortable at and look normal at) is about 8 and a half stone. I'd be happy with 9 &#128563;


----------



## buddylove (4 January 2017)

Joined SW last night. All seems good and not too difficult to stick to. I did make a bit of a boo boo with the wrong yoghurt at breakfast using up too many syns, but should be good to finish around 10 syns today. Steak veg and sw chips for dinner tonight, which I'm looking forward to. Have got a banging headache though, which I always seem to get when I diet, probably not drinking enough?


----------



## Equi (4 January 2017)

buddylove said:



			Joined SW last night. All seems good and not too difficult to stick to. I did make a bit of a boo boo with the wrong yoghurt at breakfast using up too many syns, but should be good to finish around 10 syns today. Steak veg and sw chips for dinner tonight, which I'm looking forward to. Have got a banging headache though, which I always seem to get when I diet, probably not drinking enough?
		
Click to expand...

Cutting out sugar and carbs can give a headache and probably general thinking about it. 

I do have to correct you though - slimming world is not a diet. My lady has drummed into us if you set out thinking it's a diet you've already failed. It's a new lifestyle. 

Hat being said I've been going for years and never lost anything - but then I've always been thinking of it as a diet. My weight is very gradually creeping down now instead of up and I find I try to have more good days than bad.


----------



## TheOldTrout (4 January 2017)

I need to lose up to a stone! Though I've been thinking that for ages but not managing to... :-(
A friend of mine has been doing really well with Slimming World, good steady weight loss and keeping it off.


----------



## TheOldTrout (4 January 2017)

buddylove said:



			Joined SW last night. All seems good and not too difficult to stick to. I did make a bit of a boo boo with the wrong yoghurt at breakfast using up too many syns, but should be good to finish around 10 syns today. Steak veg and sw chips for dinner tonight, which I'm looking forward to. Have got a banging headache though, which I always seem to get when I diet, probably not drinking enough?
		
Click to expand...

Yep, we take in a lot of water in our food, so you need to drink extra water when you eat less. I once did a sponsored fast and gave myself a dreadful headache because I didn't up the water intake!


----------



## sky1000 (4 January 2017)

I lost weight 10 years ago with Slimming World.  But I did adapt it a bit, and it still worked.  Particularly, I didn't use any of the artificial sweetener or the yogurts and other processed food they suggest.  The syn counting works if you just use normal home-cooked food.  After a while you can see how much the weight looks like, which makes it easier.


----------



## ecb89 (4 January 2017)

I'm in. 
Currently around 11 stone which is a stone more than my usual weight was. Would love to get under 10 stone 
I will be doing LCHF. I have PCOS and I'm insulin resistant.


----------



## JulesRules (5 January 2017)

I'm in too. I've piled on the pounds over the past 8 or 9 months since I started a job where I work really long hours and then don't have time to exercise properly and stress eat. I've put on 2 stone since this time last year and it needs to go, plus more. Ideally about 3.5 stone in total.

With the extra weight I'm up to about 17% - not good for my mare.  Poor girl having to heft me about the place. 

My yard owner and I are joining a SW group next week, but I've done it before and know the diet so I started it on Tuesday. Amazing how much better I feel in myself for eating well


----------



## Annagain (5 January 2017)

I'm going to Slimming World for the first time ever tonight. Have done Weight Watchers in the past but it doesn't seem to do the trick any more so hoping a different approach might work. Lost 1 1/2 stone last year by going low carb which was surprisingly easy but I had a 2 week break in September that led to a 4 month one (no point starting before Christmas was excuse) and it's all gone back on . I'm the heaviest I've ever been and am feeling it with pain in my knees and some more embarrassing issues that I won't go into detail about :redface: . 

I need to lose 3 stone. 3 1/2 would be great, 4 would be amazing but probably really hard to maintain. Although I haven't gone up a dress size (I'm weird like that and can put on or lose weight without changing shape that much  - I think as I put it on all over rather all in one place) all my clothes are really tight and uncomfortable and I REFUSE to buy a bigger size when I really shouldn't need it. I'm currently about 15 % of my boys' weight with tack but they're both old and one has arthritis in his elbow so I'd like to get down to 12% for him.


----------



## duckling (5 January 2017)

I'll join in. I'm trying to get fitter and more toned after a few years of having a bit too much flab round my middle - I want clothes to fit better and possibly drop a dress size. I need to sort my diet out, I eat out a lot (both socially and through working away) and have way too much of a sweet tooth! 

I've been doing HIIT training 2-3 times a week for 6 months now and (as someone who hated the gym) I'm actually quite enjoying it! At my classes, you can choose to focus on cardio or toning by doing a double lap of those exercises (so you do 3 laps in total), and they change the routines every 6 weeks so you don't get bored. If anyone's in the North East, look up Skinnypigs! 

That said, I nearly chucked my guts up after this mornings session, had 2 weeks off over Xmas with being away or classes being limited and I'm really feeling it now, my legs are like jelly! 



RunToEarth said:



			I'd encourage people to get the tape measure out - especially if you're upping the exercise as well. I'm not bothered what I weigh, I want to be back in my size 10s which haven't fitted since early December!
		
Click to expand...

Agree with RTE - I've lost 3 pounds in the last 6 months doing HIIT but have lost over 7 inches off various parts of my body. Don't just look at the scales!


----------



## TheOldTrout (5 January 2017)

I love this thread! Find it so comforting to know that I'm not alone in my flab... Went to the gym this morning but haven't weighed myself yet!


----------



## Magicmadge (5 January 2017)

Nooooo I've eaten three Scottie dog shaped pieces of shortbread!!!!!!! I forgot I'm supposed to be good!!&#128545;


----------



## Christmas Crumpet (5 January 2017)

Me!! I have gone from 8.5 stone - 9.6 stone in less than a year. I just wobble a bit everywhere and so am determined to get down to 9 stone. I am 5'4". I know giving up smoking is a main part of it but I'm happy I've done that and feel so much healthier. 

I already do Pilates but am going to try Equi pilates instead and also do one swim session at the gym. Not to mention eating less rubbish. OH also keen to lose weight so we are in it together!!!


----------



## buddylove (5 January 2017)

Better day today, don't feel half as rough as I did yesterday. Made a yummy SW chicken curry for dinner with rice and green beans. So far the OH has not complained about the food he is getting (which he always did when I tried WW). So far so good!!!


----------



## Caracarrie (6 January 2017)

If you find something that works please let me know. When I passed my 40th birthday I was a size 8-10 weighed less than 9 stone and ad a 26 inch waist. Now thanks to the menopause I weigh over 11 stone, have a waist that is well over 30 inches, enormous boobs and am currently a size 14.  I don't recognise myself any more and my face looks like i have been on steroids.  I only eat 2 meals a day and am on very restrictive calories (healthy food though).'m not starving myself because I don't feel hungry. I also eat in a small window so just a handful of nuts for breakfast, porridge at around 1pm and my tea by 6pm. I I only have 2 units of alcohol a week, don't have a sweet tooth and have never eaten rubbish.  I work out every day, use lots of weights and walk about at considerable speed. But the very best I can do is not gain any more weight.  I have had endless blood tests which have revealed that I am now borderline for type 2 diabetes, have raised cholesterol and dodgy liver numbers.  I can't cut anything out of my diet because I don't eat anything unhealthy. I have a gut like you've never seen which makes me very concerned about visceral fat.   Short of radical liposuction I just don't know what to do. Answers on a postcard please!


----------



## lubeam (6 January 2017)

Awe I like this thread , 2015 was a terrible year here, bad lungs so steroids then depression , was completely swallowed by the black cloud! 
All the doctors etc tell you to take some 'you' time, then I was working two jobs had three kids and a slick arse husband ! 
Anyway long story short , summer 16 I decided enough was enough . I quiet my second job and told my husband he could make up the money lost ( this sounds brutal but in what I earn a month he could earn in one shift if only he would do the overtime !) I said I needed some time and he would just have to suck it up. I was selfish ! But I needed it. I still work full time but I ride every other week. I love it ! I'm 31 and had never even been near a horse really until the day I walked into my riding school . I told them my weight (14.5 &#128542 and asked if they could help, they said yes!! I have had some great lessons on a beautiful beast of a horse, but I no my weight isn't fair on him. I lost half a stone before Christmas but I've put some back on &#128546;
I've joined slimming world too, I will make bobs work load lighter , I will get fitter and in turn be slimmer and healthier! Bring on the Diet Coke chicken tomorrow &#128074;&#127995;

Good luck to everyone on your journeys , if any one wants any help or a slimming buddy feel free to get in touch 

Go us


----------



## TheOldTrout (6 January 2017)

Caracarrie said:



			If you find something that works please let me know. When I passed my 40th birthday I was a size 8-10 weighed less than 9 stone and ad a 26 inch waist. Now thanks to the menopause I weigh over 11 stone, have a waist that is well over 30 inches, enormous boobs and am currently a size 14.  I don't recognise myself any more and my face looks like i have been on steroids.  I only eat 2 meals a day and am on very restrictive calories (healthy food though).'m not starving myself because I don't feel hungry. I also eat in a small window so just a handful of nuts for breakfast, porridge at around 1pm and my tea by 6pm. I I only have 2 units of alcohol a week, don't have a sweet tooth and have never eaten rubbish.  I work out every day, use lots of weights and walk about at considerable speed. But the very best I can do is not gain any more weight.  I have had endless blood tests which have revealed that I am now borderline for type 2 diabetes, have raised cholesterol and dodgy liver numbers.  I can't cut anything out of my diet because I don't eat anything unhealthy. I have a gut like you've never seen which makes me very concerned about visceral fat.   Short of radical liposuction I just don't know what to do. Answers on a postcard please!
		
Click to expand...

Have you had your thyroid levels checked?


----------



## HeresHoping (6 January 2017)

Caracarrie said:



			I only eat 2 meals a day and am on very restrictive calories (healthy food though).'m not starving myself because I don't feel hungry. ... I work out every day, use lots of weights and walk about at considerable speed.
		
Click to expand...

Hi. Forgive me, but you sound more than a little cheesed off and extremely unhappy.

Menopause is a ******, isn't it? I feel your pain because I could almost say the same. Except I was 9st 7 lbs at 40 and now at nearly 46 I am 11st 10lbs and pony squishing. As I have a scientific brain I cannot comprehend the notion that not eating enough makes you fat. But read enough around the nonsense and in fact, there is a theory that your body will simply slow down its metabolism and you won't lose any weight. In fact, you'll stop metabolising fat and start using muscle for fuel instead. Even if you are working out with weights.

I like to think that if you also deplete your oestrogen levels, which are a significant part of the endocrine system, which regulates everything from metabolism to cell growth and function and tissue function, you are on a hiding to nothing if you don't eat enough. And enough of the right sort of fuel for your body to do the things it is doing. Even though the beggar is responsible for your metabolism slowing down in the first place.

I am no medic, although in the dim and distant past I did a degree that included immunology and cell biology so have a basic understanding of cell function, but I wouldn't mind betting that part of your health issues are as a result of the wrong sort of fuel and not enough of it for the amount of exercise you are doing. You say you are eating healthily but are you getting enough proteins and fats, and yes, even carbs? Are the medics aware of what you eat? Also, are you on HRT?

There are a gazillion body coach websites out there but, if you can afford it, I would thoroughly recommend you buy into www.thebodycoach.com - their 90 day SS plan. It sounds as though it could suit you - as it is high protein and focuses on weights work. The three friends I have who are, like you and me, victims of the menopause in all its sorry guises, who have done it look fantastic, think differently, and one has even fallen off her ADs. I would be at it like a shot if I had £147 spare. In fact, I am saving up for it. I'm just trying to follow the principles until I can.

If you go to: https://www.thebodycoach.com/transformations.asp# and set the filter at women 40+, scroll down and then 'load more images' you'll find a few stories of women in their menopause who have done this and transformed their lives.

I also have the name of a nutritionist that someone sent me after I poured my heart out on FB about being fatter than ever, working out hard and being energetic and getting absolutely nowhere. Please p.m. if you want it. I can't afford her, either.

Please believe in yourself, and be prepared to change your ways just a little bit. I think we're all here for you. And hope you feel better soon.


----------



## amandaco2 (6 January 2017)

I will. am planning to run 3 half marathons this year and lugging my currently fat arse around will make it 10x more difficult.... plus unless I scale down the whale sizing, I will have to buy new clothes, and I hate clothes shopping! I will be losing 1kg per week until ive shifted about 15kg.....


----------



## JulesRules (7 January 2017)

Woo hoo. Had a sneaky weigh this morning and I've dropped a couple of pounds already. 

If anyone is interested there is a whole forum dedicated to losing weight which I find really useful. Just Google minimins


----------



## TheOldTrout (7 January 2017)

JulesRules said:



			Woo hoo. Had a sneaky weigh this morning and I've dropped a couple of pounds already. 

If anyone is interested there is a whole forum dedicated to losing weight which I find really useful. Just Google minimins
		
Click to expand...

Well done!


----------



## Gallop_Away (7 January 2017)

So I went to Slimming World group this morning. Left feeling so motivated and feeling so positive for the next week. Bring it on!!!


----------



## Caracarrie (7 January 2017)

TheOldTrout said:



			Have you had your thyroid levels checked?
		
Click to expand...

Yes, 4 times as both underactive and overactive thyroid runs in the same branch of the family. Apparently I'm right in the middle of the normal range.


----------



## LovesCobs (7 January 2017)

Im a really bad daily weigher when I diet. So far I've lost 4lbs since Monday. I'm really pleased as I haven't calorie counted, I've eaten less, exercises a bit more and cut out gluten. Some if it will be loss of bloat I accept that but I needed to be less bloated  
Reading some of the posts on here remind me of when I was younger and felt some weight go on. I wish I was as fat as I was when I first thought I was fat  though I don't think anyone is wrong to be slimmer and fitter please don't get me wrong. I guess I just wish I had appreciated it more back then. I'd like to be fitter so I feel good when I ride, more flexible and better core so I ride with more confidence


----------



## Caracarrie (7 January 2017)

HeresHoping said:



			Hi. Forgive me, but you sound more than a little cheesed off and extremely unhappy.

Menopause is a ******, isn't it? I feel your pain because I could almost say the same. Except I was 9st 7 lbs at 40 and now at nearly 46 I am 11st 10lbs and pony squishing. As I have a scientific brain I cannot comprehend the notion that not eating enough makes you fat. But read enough around the nonsense and in fact, there is a theory that your body will simply slow down its metabolism and you won't lose any weight. In fact, you'll stop metabolising fat and start using muscle for fuel instead. Even if you are working out with weights.

I like to think that if you also deplete your oestrogen levels, which are a significant part of the endocrine system, which regulates everything from metabolism to cell growth and function and tissue function, you are on a hiding to nothing if you don't eat enough. And enough of the right sort of fuel for your body to do the things it is doing. Even though the beggar is responsible for your metabolism slowing down in the first place.

I am no medic, although in the dim and distant past I did a degree that included immunology and cell biology so have a basic understanding of cell function, but I wouldn't mind betting that part of your health issues are as a result of the wrong sort of fuel and not enough of it for the amount of exercise you are doing. You say you are eating healthily but are you getting enough proteins and fats, and yes, even carbs? Are the medics aware of what you eat? Also, are you on HRT?

There are a gazillion body coach websites out there but, if you can afford it, I would thoroughly recommend you buy into www.thebodycoach.com - their 90 day SS plan. It sounds as though it could suit you - as it is high protein and focuses on weights work. The three friends I have who are, like you and me, victims of the menopause in all its sorry guises, who have done it look fantastic, think differently, and one has even fallen off her ADs. I would be at it like a shot if I had £147 spare. In fact, I am saving up for it. I'm just trying to follow the principles until I can.

If you go to: https://www.thebodycoach.com/transformations.asp# and set the filter at women 40+, scroll down and then 'load more images' you'll find a few stories of women in their menopause who have done this and transformed their lives.

I also have the name of a nutritionist that someone sent me after I poured my heart out on FB about being fatter than ever, working out hard and being energetic and getting absolutely nowhere. Please p.m. if you want it. I can't afford her, either.

Please believe in yourself, and be prepared to change your ways just a little bit. I think we're all here for you. And hope you feel better soon.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for the suggestions.  I know that metabolism slows down with age and therefore calorie consumption must reduce in line with that. I know about the starvation response by the metabolism but I have reduced my intake steadily over several years and my body should be used to it by now. I already eat a pretty high protein diet as having chickens I much alot of eggs (poached, boiled or scrambled, never fried).  I don't eat a huge amount of meat, but it is usually fish or chicken. Lots of veg, some fruit and low amounts of carbohydrates - I make my own oatbread which is a fraction of the size of a commercial loaf and I usually end up sharing it with the chickens towards the end.  I do eat butter, cheese and yoghurt and always full fat as I'm only too aware of what low fat products contain, but again, only a couple of times a week for each.  Almost everything is grilled or in my slow cooker.
As to what the medical world says - well according to them I'm not overweight.  Quite what they class as overweight I don't know but someone of 5'4" and light to medium build should not weigh 11.5 stone.  I suppose they are used to seeing really obese people and they never saw me when I was smaller.  I can't have HRT as I have focal migraines and there is also a slight history of breast cancer in the family. To be honest I wouldn't take it anyway as you are just putting off the inevitable.  I do use a bioidentical cream but apart from the fact I seem to sleep better when I use it, there was no other difference and the effects wear off after a few cycles of it.
To give you an idea of how quickly I can gain weight, during Christmas and New Year 2015/16 I was laid up with agonising knees.   I could only do upper body work and spent most of my time just flopped out on the sofa.  The furthest I got outside was a few yards to the chickens and back. In fact I was so bad, when I ran out of milk I could't even walk the distance from the car into the shop and back again to get any, so just had to go without. I gradually munched my way through my store cupboard during the period, but had zero appetite.  In those 3 weeks I gained nearly half a stone. Most of my work outs are the HIIT variety, so short bursts of high intensity.  They are usually 20 - 30 minutes long, but if I'm doing weights, I usually do at least 45 minutes.  I mix it up and do something different each time.
I'm not interested in fad diets, I know they don't work long term.  I tried the 5:2 diet for 5 weeks and lost 2lbs so I abandoned that.    Yes, I'm seriously cheesed off. My thighs chafe together and if when I have to stand up for longish periods for singing in concerts my feet hurt due to the extra weight.  I loathe the fact that my boobs have gone from 34 A/B to 36 D.  My gut falls over my waistband and I look like at ATE the Michelin Man. Even my back has rolls of fat.  I wouldn't dream of going swimming now, I'm so ashamed of my fat and I'd probably displace half the pool water anyway.  I'd be happy if I could lose just one pound a week but it looks like that isn't going to happen any time soon  
Incidentally, my Mum at 83 still weighs less than 9.5 stone, but was sent to a dieticien about her raised cholesterol (that seems to run in the family), with a diary of what she ate and how much over a week. The dieticien looked at it and told Mum that it was faultless, there was nothing that could be changed and it is the liver that controls cholesterol levels anyway.
Pah!


----------



## Crugeran Celt (7 January 2017)

I need this thread, I am now two stone heavier than I was giving birth to my son 18 years ago. I need to lose three stone even though I am not tooheavyy for my very chuncky cob I know I will feel much better for the weight loss.


----------



## Equi (7 January 2017)

Half way through my week and I'm doing really welll (thank god for SlimmingWorld meals) I've got 8.5lb to loose before next Saturday as I'm going on a trek and want to actually be under the limit lol


----------



## AmieeT (7 January 2017)

I've been doing so well, all cooked meals from home- mainly fish and vegetables. Then we decided to have a spontaneous Chinese tonight- all that will power just disappeared! 

Oh well, back on it tomorrow!


----------



## RoseGrey (8 January 2017)

buddylove said:



			Me too. I am joining slimming world tomorrow. I want to get down to 9.5 stone. I probably haven't been that weight for 15 years. But there's no reason why I shouldn't be that weight again. Then I might be able to school for an hour without puffing like a train!!!
		
Click to expand...

Ditto !


----------



## Red-1 (9 January 2017)

Caracarrie said:



			Answers on a postcard please!
		
Click to expand...

Hve you asked for your Vitamin D to be checked on a blood test? Also Ferratin, B12? I was in a bad way for no apparent reason, but had D levels through the floor, and borderline B12. I was gaining weight, tired - no, exhausted, a lot of the time. Having spent the spring/ summer on inexpensive and safe supplementation I am over a stone lighter, and have much better energy levels.

In my own journey - having put on 4lbs over Xmas - I have not really lost much (3/4 lb) but yesterday I did my first Duathlon! It was great, the most friendly people you could imagine, the distance was 1.6km run, 6km cycle and 1.6km run. I was by far the slowest, but it felt great!


----------



## Cahill (9 January 2017)

Red-1 said:



			Hve you asked for your Vitamin D to be checked on a blood test? Also Ferratin, B12? I was in a bad way for no apparent reason, but had D levels through the floor, and borderline B12. I was gaining weight, tired - no, exhausted, a lot of the time. Having spent the spring/ summer on inexpensive and safe supplementation I am over a stone lighter, and have much better energy levels.

In my own journey - having put on 4lbs over Xmas - I have not really lost much (3/4 lb) but yesterday I did my first Duathlon! It was great, the most friendly people you could imagine, the distance was 1.6km run, 6km cycle and 1.6km run. I was by far the slowest, but it felt great!






Click to expand...

well done!!!


----------



## Wagtail (9 January 2017)

Caracarrie said:



			If you find something that works please let me know. When I passed my 40th birthday I was a size 8-10 weighed less than 9 stone and ad a 26 inch waist. Now thanks to the menopause I weigh over 11 stone, have a waist that is well over 30 inches, enormous boobs and am currently a size 14.  I don't recognise myself any more and my face looks like i have been on steroids.  I only eat 2 meals a day and am on very restrictive calories (healthy food though).'m not starving myself because I don't feel hungry. I also eat in a small window so just a handful of nuts for breakfast, porridge at around 1pm and my tea by 6pm. I I only have 2 units of alcohol a week, don't have a sweet tooth and have never eaten rubbish.  I work out every day, use lots of weights and walk about at considerable speed. But the very best I can do is not gain any more weight.  I have had endless blood tests which have revealed that I am now borderline for type 2 diabetes, have raised cholesterol and dodgy liver numbers.  I can't cut anything out of my diet because I don't eat anything unhealthy. I have a gut like you've never seen which makes me very concerned about visceral fat.   Short of radical liposuction I just don't know what to do. Answers on a postcard please!
		
Click to expand...

Have you had your thyroid checked? It could be under-active. Something metabolic is going on by your description of your symptoms. Menopause may cause you to gain a few pounds, but on your diet, it can't be that. The fact that you are not hungry makes me suspect thyroid. The trouble is, it can be running under-active a long time before the condition is reflected in the standard TSH test that the doctors use. You could do with TSH, T3 and T4 measuring. They don't do the latter two unless TSH is abnormal, but TSH is usually the last thing to change and you can have thyroid hormones out of whack way before this happens. I would go back to your GP and try to persuade them to do all of the thyroid tests.


----------



## hollyandivy123 (9 January 2017)

Caracarrie said:



			Thanks for the suggestions.  I know that metabolism slows down with age and therefore calorie consumption must reduce in line with that. I know about the starvation response by the metabolism but I have reduced my intake steadily over several years and my body should be used to it by now. I already eat a pretty high protein diet as having chickens I much alot of eggs (poached, boiled or scrambled, never fried).  I don't eat a huge amount of meat, but it is usually fish or chicken. Lots of veg, some fruit and low amounts of carbohydrates - I make my own oatbread which is a fraction of the size of a commercial loaf and I usually end up sharing it with the chickens towards the end.  I do eat butter, cheese and yoghurt and always full fat as I'm only too aware of what low fat products contain, but again, only a couple of times a week for each.  Almost everything is grilled or in my slow cooker.
As to what the medical world says - well according to them I'm not overweight.  Quite what they class as overweight I don't know but someone of 5'4" and light to medium build should not weigh 11.5 stone.  I suppose they are used to seeing really obese people and they never saw me when I was smaller.  I can't have HRT as I have focal migraines and there is also a slight history of breast cancer in the family. To be honest I wouldn't take it anyway as you are just putting off the inevitable.  I do use a bioidentical cream but apart from the fact I seem to sleep better when I use it, there was no other difference and the effects wear off after a few cycles of it.
To give you an idea of how quickly I can gain weight, during Christmas and New Year 2015/16 I was laid up with agonising knees.   I could only do upper body work and spent most of my time just flopped out on the sofa.  The furthest I got outside was a few yards to the chickens and back. In fact I was so bad, when I ran out of milk I could't even walk the distance from the car into the shop and back again to get any, so just had to go without. I gradually munched my way through my store cupboard during the period, but had zero appetite.  In those 3 weeks I gained nearly half a stone. Most of my work outs are the HIIT variety, so short bursts of high intensity.  They are usually 20 - 30 minutes long, but if I'm doing weights, I usually do at least 45 minutes.  I mix it up and do something different each time.
I'm not interested in fad diets, I know they don't work long term.  I tried the 5:2 diet for 5 weeks and lost 2lbs so I abandoned that.    Yes, I'm seriously cheesed off. My thighs chafe together and if when I have to stand up for longish periods for singing in concerts my feet hurt due to the extra weight.  I loathe the fact that my boobs have gone from 34 A/B to 36 D.  My gut falls over my waistband and I look like at ATE the Michelin Man. Even my back has rolls of fat.  I wouldn't dream of going swimming now, I'm so ashamed of my fat and I'd probably displace half the pool water anyway.  I'd be happy if I could lose just one pound a week but it looks like that isn't going to happen any time soon  
Incidentally, my Mum at 83 still weighs less than 9.5 stone, but was sent to a dieticien about her raised cholesterol (that seems to run in the family), with a diary of what she ate and how much over a week. The dieticien looked at it and told Mum that it was faultless, there was nothing that could be changed and it is the liver that controls cholesterol levels anyway.
Pah!  

Click to expand...

another thought if your thyroid is fine is your intestinal bacteria. there have been twin studies which have shown that differences in gut bacteria also effect weight loss and gain on the same calories. found this in New scientist
*
Blame bacteria if you start putting on weight
WEIGHT gain bugging you? Evidence is mounting for the central role that bacteria play in causing obesity.

Liping Zhao and his team at Shanghai Jiao Tong University in China put a morbidly obese man on a diet of whole grains, traditional Chinese medicines, probiotics and non-digestible carbohydrates for 23 weeks. The diet was designed to inhibit the bacteria thought to be associated with weight gain by increasing the pH in the colon.

The 175-kilogram volunteer lost 51 kg, despite not exercising. People who have had weight-loss surgery lose on average 49 kg.

To see if the bacteria present also changed, the team looked at what species were prevalent in the volunteers gut before and after the diet. Before the regime, Enterobacter  a toxin-producing pathogen  was most abundant, accounting for 35 per cent of the gut bacteria. After the diet, it was reduced to undetectable levels.

The researchers fed mice samples of this bacterium from the volunteers gut to determine whether the pathogen was a cause or a result of his obesity. They found that the mice with the new bacteria gained significantly more weight on a high fat diet than control mice, also on a high fat diet (International Society for Microbial Ecology, doi.org/jz9).

Previous work has shown a link between gut bacteria and obesity, but Zhao describes this as the last missing piece of evidence that bacteria cause obesity. Treatment with an appropriate diet could be cheaper and more effective than surgery, he says*

or http://www.nhs.uk/news/2016/09September/Pages/Gut-bacteria-may-be-linked-to-dangerous-body-fat.aspx

gut bacteria by-products have also been shown to be involved in inflammation and other body responses.

the good thing about changing your diet to be good for friendly bacteria is it is cheap and easy to do. this is a change for life approach


----------



## amandaco2 (9 January 2017)

so far not bad for me...lost 0.8kg and the bad stuff in the diet s going down gradually. everytime I want to snack I think if I do, I have to clothes shop (hate it) and ive managed to motivate myself to do 3x 5k runs last week....if I book in a race I will defo stick to my fitness programme!
making a lot more food from scratch helps- loads of veg soup and stews is great- premade stuff is often full of sugars! snacking on carrot sticks helps too....and drinking A LOT


----------



## Wheels (9 January 2017)

Very happy!  I lost 4 lbs since last Monday - wouldn't it be great to lose that amount every week?  lol but entirely unrealistic!

So I've cut out (the vast majority of) refined sugar, I've had about 1/4 of the amount of bread I would usually have or have swapped it for a lighter option in some cases.

I think I need to drink more water though, I did a food diary and I really don't drink anywhere near enough!

I did 2 personal training sessions last week and 20mins on the X trainer this morning and will have 3 PT sessions this week which I'm kind of strangely actually looking forward to....


----------



## Crazylittlemaisey (9 January 2017)

I'm on a mission to lose weight as I currently squash my pony, poor thing. He's only 14hh. I'm at 11 stone 3 ATM and would like to get to 9 stone 7. I'm not actually overweight as I'm 5'7" but do have bad joints (RA) and have been told by specialist to lose a bit. 

I'm at home with a baby and a toddler and have access to food all the time! Haha

Finding it harder to lose weight after baby 2. I am pretty active looking after two little ones, walking dogs and generally doing a bit of horse and livestock care and riding but... i have a huge appetite! &#128563;

Need as much thinspiration as possible!! Want to hear your progress and recommendations! Is anyone in the same boat? (Young kids?)


----------



## HeresHoping (9 January 2017)

Well I have lost 0.5lbs since posting. Sigh. Such is life.

However today heralds the start of my 100 HIITs in 100 days challenge that I have set myself. Anyone want to join me?

This will take me to 19 April. It won't, obviously, be 100 HIITs in 100 days as I will need 1 day off per week but the sentiment is there. I have a load of Jillian Michaels DVDs which all work on the HIIT principles so will be doing 4 days of them on shuffle - the shortest is 22 minutes including cool down, the longest is 45; 2 days of HIIT YouTube workouts - I've found a few. 

I shall also continue my 30 mins per day run (I do interval training on the treadmill to get my heart rate up) with one day dedicated to a 45 minute to an hour run. Unfortunately, living on the edge of the A66 as I do, getting outside to run involves travelling by car to somewhere suitable. So I shall make sure I do this at the weekend. If the weather is ok I shall see if I can't cycle to the yard again - it's 7.5 miles over Yorkshire hills on occasion. Ideally I should do a weights session, too, but a) I don't have any weights other than hand weights and b) I can't afford to join the gym, so I'll have to forget about that one.

I am also going to do 100 days of sugar free with the exception of fruit. So no extraneous biscuits, jam, sweeties, etc.

Well done everyone else who has been far more successful at getting going than me. It was a bit hard last week - my children are still off school until tomorrow, and the husband has had some sort of flu bug that has knocked him for six, and work is manic.


----------



## Sussexbythesea (9 January 2017)

I've lost 3lbs mainly due to the monthly hormonal fluctuations rather than diet I think. 

I've just added a couple of brisk 30 minute walks a day. I'm not doing anything that I can't maintain or have to force myself to do as sooner or later I'll get fed up with it and it will stop and the weight will return. 

I'm mainly following Slimming world recipes but nearly always cook from scratch anyway and my main meals are pretty healthy but have got a bit slack about snacking on extras so this I've cut back in although I did eat two whole Genoa cakes last week - flaming hormonal cravings!


----------



## Clannad48 (9 January 2017)

Ok so here we are - lost a stone since Boxing Day - NO DON'T CHEER - I have had this bleddy virus cough thing - unable to eat, drink, sleep, all I do is cough, cough, cough - when I cough my bladder control is useless, if I try to sleep I end up breathing though my mouth which makes it bone dry and then I struggle to breathe and then I start coughing all over again.

Part of me says OK enough is enough I'll stay fat ........

Yes and before anyone suggests it I have tried absolutely everything =honey, lemon, vick on the soles of the feet - if it's on the internet I've tried it.  Doctors says just rest and fluids and it can take up to SIX weeks to go away.

So I'm gong to give up on any serous dieting till I've got rid of this virus = I have still stopped eating chocolate and am dong Dry January but the next person who tells me to 'Starve a fever, Feed a cold' is likely to get lumped one.

Self serving whinge over, just needed to vent - good luck everyone with your diets


----------



## Sarah_K (9 January 2017)

LadySam said:



			I'm in.  I started in September and lost 3 and a bit st by Christmas. Haven't checked how much I put back on over the break though. Yet. Back on the wagon next week.  Got another 3 st to go to get back to riding weight.
		
Click to expand...

Wow, that's amazing! I'm sure if you've done it before, you can do it again 



equi said:



			I think in order to get me going I will need to be publicly shamed by my weight. I know it is around 16.9st and it's horrific. I'm quite muscular anyway and people who are "bigger" than me weigh significantly less but if I could loose the fat.....

Esp my boobs. My boobs are humongous. I've no end of back pain and balance issues with them.
		
Click to expand...

I'm a couple of pounds heavier than you. Started LCHF last week, lost 4 pounds since Wednesday. Biggest difference is in my energy levels, I don't feel the need to crash out after a meal 



emmad96 said:



			I've already posted in here but I thought id better actually make myself able to be shamed because lets face it, thats the only thing thats gonna make it work.

I'll be 21 in a little over a week.  I am 5'11, and weigh 130kg.  Thats 20st or there abouts.  Its horrendous.

<Snip>
		
Click to expand...

No shame, I don't think that's what this thread is about. There's plenty of supportive people on here- including me. It helps me to be kept accountable whether by fitbit, MFP or posting about it. We can do it! 

Ideally, I'd like to be able to book a lesson at a riding school without them getting the scales out to make sure I'm not fibbing. I've not ridden since my old horse got injured and was then retired about 8 years ago. Put the weight on after that and especially over the last 5 months as I can't exercise properly due to a dicky ticker. Need the weight off to take the strain off that!


----------



## LadySam (9 January 2017)

With much trepidation, I finally summoned up the courage to weigh myself this morning after 3 weeks of festive alcohol drinking, carb and sugar eating and no exercise.  And the damage is...

300g.  I put on a lousy 300g.  Phew.

Admittedly I didn't really overeat much over Christmas/NY, but I did eat many things that make me pile on the pounds.  Looks like this whole portion size thing will continue to work nicely.

As of yesterday, back to no booze and cutting the starchy carbs.  The horses should be back from their summer holiday soon, so things should start getting very physical again soon.  Fat burning ahoy.  I'm quite looking forward to the next 3 months of my plan now.


----------



## Caracarrie (9 January 2017)

Red-1 said:



			Hve you asked for your Vitamin D to be checked on a blood test? Also Ferratin, B12? I was in a bad way for no apparent reason, but had D levels through the floor, and borderline B12. I was gaining weight, tired - no, exhausted, a lot of the time. Having spent the spring/ summer on inexpensive and safe supplementation I am over a stone lighter, and have much better energy levels.

In my own journey - having put on 4lbs over Xmas - I have not really lost much (3/4 lb) but yesterday I did my first Duathlon! It was great, the most friendly people you could imagine, the distance was 1.6km run, 6km cycle and 1.6km run. I was by far the slowest, but it felt great!






Click to expand...

Hi, yes vitamin D was normal - that was checked just before Christmas. I've giving another armful in about 3 weeks as my liver function results are higher than they should be and they want to do another comparison.  I suspect my liver is creating the higher than ideal cholesterol results.
If I spent my day scoffing crisps and swigging full fat coke I'd only have myself to blame.  I haven't had a takeaway in at least 10 years and I think I had chips twice last year.  I have nothing to cut out of my diet - I only have 1 pint of beer a week and don't keep alcohol in the house unless my Mum is visiting. Over Christmas I had no Christmas cake, Christmas pudding, mince pies because I don't like them.  I've never been a pudding eater, I much prefer cheese and fruit or nothing at all.  The only cream I ever eat is clotted cream and that is only when Mum brings some up for me.
I despair.


----------



## Equi (10 January 2017)

6lb off wooooo.


----------



## tristar (10 January 2017)

i would love to lose a stone so i can ride my pony again, she is a great little ride but i`m too heavy for her she is only 13 hands and is 20 this year.


----------



## TheOldTrout (11 January 2017)

Weighed myself this morning. At pre-Christmas weight, so not lost anything but at least the Christmas weight's gone.


----------



## buddylove (11 January 2017)

First weigh in last night 1.5lb off, bit disappointed as I was hoping for a bit more, especially when you hear about people losing half a stone in 1 week!
Oh well, still going to stick with it and see how I get on next week.


----------



## TheOldTrout (11 January 2017)

buddylove said:



			First weigh in last night 1.5lb off, bit disappointed as I was hoping for a bit more, especially when you hear about people losing half a stone in 1 week!
Oh well, still going to stick with it and see how I get on next week.
		
Click to expand...

1.5lb is a start, and better than nothing


----------



## Wimbles (11 January 2017)

Start at Slimming World tonight and also going swimming for the first time and I'm terrified!

My main fear, apart from showing my thighs off in public, is that I'm going to get stuck in the pool and they'll have to drain it to get me out, or they will get the hoist and it will be like a scene from "Free Willy".  This might seem unlikely but I only have the use of one of my arms to haul my bulk out of the water up those tiny steps....................oh God!  The steps could fall off the pool wall.........

There's just too many awful possibilities.  Someone tell me it will be alright.......


----------



## Rosiejazzandpia (11 January 2017)

Wimbles said:



			Start at Slimming World tonight and also going swimming for the first time and I'm terrified!

My main fear, apart from showing my thighs off in public, is that I'm going to get stuck in the pool and they'll have to drain it to get me out, or they will get the hoist and it will be like a scene from "Free Willy".  This might seem unlikely but I only have the use of one of my arms to haul my bulk out of the water up those tiny steps....................oh God!  The steps could fall off the pool wall.........

There's just too many awful possibilities.  Someone tell me it will be alright.......
		
Click to expand...

You will be fine, but thank you for giving me a smile today picturing that happening, I imagine it is something that would easily happen to me as bad things tend to.
Joining the thread after creeping and feeling inspired by all of you, I've got a stone to lose at least.


----------



## ponyparty (11 January 2017)

Well I only lost 1lb in the last week - though I haven't been very good at all  ate like an absolute pig on Sunday and Monday, drank a bottle of red wine on Sunday and had 2 G&Ts last night. Sooo not the best week! But today I have been nothing short of angelic so far, and now that I have all my pesky social commitments out of the way I hope to have a much better and more weight-loss-friendly week..!
Next weigh in is next Wednesday so hope for a better result then. 
Well done to everyone who has lost! Keep it up. 
And don't be disheartened if you haven't - I often find that it takes a week or so to kick in, especially if you're doing a healthy diet and not starving yourself or doing some stupid fad. Slow and steady wins the race! 
My mum is doing a CATE diet and has lost half a stone in a week, but there is no way i would stick to it if I tried it. Looks SO boring. And all salad and no vegetables - I couldn't do it, I hate salad and love veggies!


----------



## ponyparty (11 January 2017)

Wimbles said:



			Start at Slimming World tonight and also going swimming for the first time and I'm terrified!

My main fear, apart from showing my thighs off in public, is that I'm going to get stuck in the pool and they'll have to drain it to get me out, or they will get the hoist and it will be like a scene from "Free Willy".  This might seem unlikely but I only have the use of one of my arms to haul my bulk out of the water up those tiny steps....................oh God!  The steps could fall off the pool wall.........

There's just too many awful possibilities.  Someone tell me it will be alright.......
		
Click to expand...

Also, LOL Wimbles! Bless you, it'll be fine. You just need to take the plunge


----------



## Wimbles (12 January 2017)

I took the plunge and actually really enjoyed it and cannot wait to go again.

The Free Willy hoist wasn't needed to rescue me and I managed to do 15 lengths swimming properly with my dodgy arm and then continued using a float.

Also booked a gym induction for Saturday 

Edited to add; I did have one comedy moment though.  I accidentally walked into the Men's changing rooms and got a series of eyefuls!  "oh hello boys!  Sorry about this", whilst my friend tried hard not to die of shame.


----------



## ponyparty (12 January 2017)

"accidentally"  

In all seriousness, well done! Glad it went well for you, the first time doing anything fitness-related is the worst but once that's out the way you feel so much better for doing it. Keep it up! 

I saw my physio yesterday who did various tests and said he's really pleased with my core strength improvements and has given me a ton more exercises to do, along with Pilates, running and riding... So that should keep me busy for a while...


----------



## Biglets Mummy (12 January 2017)

Massive well done to everyone for starting the weight loss - Just had to chip in with my news - Been a saint since Jan the 1st - no wine ( sobs quietly into a mineral water ) eating a "clean" diet ish with no processed food - lots of fish,chicken and veg,salads etc which to be honest I have really enjoyed. Im sleeping better and feel brighter as well but heres the shocker....I have suffered with high BP for 2 years after a period of massive stress seemed to trigger something and off it went. At times its been very high and I have been really worried.I stopped medication 3 months ago as I just couldn't stand the side effects and have been very closely monitored by my fantastic nurse. Ive been this morning and since my last visit on December 9th when my BP was 166/125 it has gone down to 123/72 !!! I am over the moon and my nurse is ecstatic !! Its given me the real push to keep goign - I haven't lost any weight yet but if its improved my BP like this I am hoping it is all going to start moving shortly. Keep going all - its going to be worth it !!!


----------



## Wimbles (12 January 2017)

ponyparty said:



			"accidentally"  

In all seriousness, well done! Glad it went well for you, the first time doing anything fitness-related is the worst but once that's out the way you feel so much better for doing it. Keep it up! 

I saw my physio yesterday who did various tests and said he's really pleased with my core strength improvements and has given me a ton more exercises to do, along with Pilates, running and riding... So that should keep me busy for a while...
		
Click to expand...

Believe me there was nothing worth seeing!!!!

It took a lot for me to go but I'm so glad that I did.

Good work! My core is rubbish at present although I think my physio will be shocked when I tell him how much I was able to do!!


----------



## Wimbles (12 January 2017)

Goodness Biglets Mummy that is a MASSIVE change, fantastic!


----------



## Biglets Mummy (12 January 2017)

Wimbles said:



			Goodness Biglets Mummy that is a MASSIVE change, fantastic!
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Wimbles !! I am seriously a happy bunny !


----------



## TheOldTrout (12 January 2017)

Well done everybody for your weight loss! I saw this via a Facebook group I belong to and thought it might help someone:
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry...d5e4b0eb58648acdb3?utm_hp_ref=healthy-recipes
This lunchtime I sat in front of my OH while he munched his way through a chocolate brownie and I had nothing. That deserves at least a stone in weight loss.


----------



## Crazylittlemaisey (13 January 2017)

7lbs lost since 28/12  very happy as I've been trying really hard!! 21lb to go!


----------



## Gallop_Away (15 January 2017)

So in my first week back at slimming world ive lost 6lbs!!! Chuffed is an under-statement 

How is everyone else doing


----------



## AdorableAlice (15 January 2017)

5 days living on lemsip and benilyn and nothing lost ! what is that all about, no appetite at all and nothing lost.


----------



## scats (15 January 2017)

AdorableAlice said:



			5 days living on lemsip and benilyn and nothing lost ! what is that all about, no appetite at all and nothing lost.
		
Click to expand...

Same here.


----------



## AdorableAlice (15 January 2017)

scats said:



			Same here.
		
Click to expand...

No exercise for me though, the route from bed to bathroom and back is not far !  although I feel so exhausted from coughing I must have had some exercise.


----------



## Fidgety (15 January 2017)

scats said:



			Same here.
		
Click to expand...

And me.


----------



## Steerpike (15 January 2017)

I've cut out a load of junk I used to eat, have taken up swimming and the gym along with riding 4 horses, so far only lost a couple of pounds but feel better already, I'm hoping the weight will start to drop off in the next few weeks!


----------



## TheFizzPony (15 January 2017)

I have given up on loosing weight until my exams are over! And then I will have the time to do everything properly and start running again. Hoping I won't put too much on as I do tend to stress eat


----------



## TheOldTrout (15 January 2017)

TheFizzPony said:



			I have given up on loosing weight until my exams are over! And then I will have the time to do everything properly and start running again. Hoping I won't put too much on as I do tend to stress eat
		
Click to expand...

What exams are you doing?


----------



## Red-1 (15 January 2017)

Wimbles said:



			Goodness Biglets Mummy that is a MASSIVE change, fantastic!
		
Click to expand...

I agree, that is the best news. Well done with the swimming too Wimbles. Sorry to hear you have been unwell AA, tht seems unfair to not eat and to not lose weight too. 

For me the week has not been best. I hurt my groin in October, it had been getting better but last week the Pilates room was too cold and I pulled it again. It was only grumbling until I did the Duathlon, but the day after it was very sore, to limping again. So, no Parkrun this weekend as I took it easier the first part of the week. Still managed 3 swims, 3 home Pilates sessions, once to the gym and a 40 minute bike ride, but that is less than I hoped. 

However I also have not done 100% well on the eating front. This week had wine 3 times, gin once and a whisky just to taste it. Also we have not finished the Xmas chocolate so I have had a bit of that too  Daily 

All in all, I did exercise some, but ate some bad things, and overall am exactly the same weight! I do feel fitter though.


----------



## AdorableAlice (16 January 2017)

I have put my sleepless wheezing self to good use overnight and found a facebook page with fabulous slimming world friendly recipes.

Pinch Of Nom  

There is also a website called Two Chubby Cubs, you do need to be broad minded for the twochubbycubs website page, it is the weight loss journey of two gay men who write in the most hilarious way.  Their recipes and methods are also slimming world friendly.

After husband had done 5 horses yesterday morning he was sent to Tesco with simple instructions.  Fresh fruit, veg.  Restock fridge with fresh food please.  The good news is I must be getting better because I have the urge to investigate the fridge, the bad news is - a packet of precooked giant sausage rolls, fresh donuts and a massive slab of cheddar.  No salads yoghurts etc.  But there is a melon, which I am tucking into now at 5am !  Husband is on the motorway now and about to get another shopping list.


----------



## annunziata (16 January 2017)

mee tooo!! I have had loads of surgery last year and now feeling fit and well but have put on two stone  so need to shift it.  On a controlled diet at the moment  lost 5lbs in the first 5 days hoping i can shift the first stone without having to do tooo much exercise and I am still sporting 5 stitches in my back


----------



## SaddleUpSin (16 January 2017)

Just bought a cal. tracker today. Dodged the brand names and was only £28, basic but nice looking, fingers crossed it works!


----------



## TheFizzPony (16 January 2017)

TheOldTrout uni exams unfortunately! One down and 7 more to go... Trying to keep revision snacks healthy but its not always working as I am so stressed! Can't wait until they are over and then I will get on track with the healthy eating


----------



## rachk89 (16 January 2017)

No idea if I have shed any weight but have been doing this 30 day fitness app for 9 days now and already my legs are getting slimmer. Not hugely so but it's better. My mum commented tonight that my posture when riding is getting better too so all of those press ups and planks are working. 

Did my cardio tonight on the horse. Counting that because several times I had to stop to breathe again as I couldn't. But we were working hard and even he did well despite the pigeons flying around all the time and sometimes flying at him. Poor lad lol.


----------



## Cobbytype (16 January 2017)

AdorableAlice said:



			5 days living on lemsip and benilyn and nothing lost ! what is that all about, no appetite at all and nothing lost.
		
Click to expand...

Like me, you're a good-doer AA


----------



## Wimbles (17 January 2017)

OMG!  Had my first go at Aqua Fit last night!  My first issue was forgetting my contact lenses so had to go with my big plastic geek glasses.

Went thinking that it would be a nice, sedate work out............WRONG!!!  It was frenetic with lots of moves that I was way too poorly co-ordinated to achieve so I just floundered around like a drowning hippo for those bits.  It obviously did me some good though 'cause I'm aching like hell this morning.

First weight in tomorrow evening, really hoping that I've lost something as I've been so good.


----------



## Annagain (17 January 2017)

I managed to lose 5 1/2 lbs last week - my first week doing slimming world. Really didn't think I'd have lost any as I felt like I was eating even more than I was before I started so was very pleasantly surprised. Ruined it all with a uni reunion at the weekend that was basically just eating, drinking, sleeping, x3 but am back on it this week, I'll be happy with putting on a pound or two this week I think! I was going to leave it until after the reunion to start so at least that week before means i'll hopefully still be under where I started from!


----------



## AdorableAlice (17 January 2017)

annagain said:



			I managed to lose 5 1/2 lbs last week - my first week doing slimming world. Really didn't think I'd have lost any as I felt like I was eating even more than I was before I started so was very pleasantly surprised. Ruined it all with a uni reunion at the weekend that was basically just eating, drinking, sleeping, x3 but am back on it this week, I'll be happy with putting on a pound or two this week I think! I was going to leave it until after the reunion to start so at least that week before means i'll hopefully still be under where I started from!
		
Click to expand...

I joined SW on 30th Nov and managed to dump 1st 3lb by xmas and then put 3 back on over the holiday.  I like the SW theory and the books are good, it is more lifestyle/cooking methods change than a diet.  I did their take on vegetable lasagna last night, bit of a faff and obviously took longer that merely chucking a ready made one in the oven but, and it is a big but, the difference in calories was massive and it was really nice.


----------



## buddylove (17 January 2017)

Weight in tonight, not feeling hopeful although I have been good. Only lost 1.5lb in the first week. What should I do if I have another crap week?


----------



## AdorableAlice (17 January 2017)

buddylove said:



			Weight in tonight, not feeling hopeful although I have been good. Only lost 1.5lb in the first week. What should I do if I have another crap week?
		
Click to expand...

It isn't crap though is it ? dump it slowly and it won't come back.  Any loss is still a loss, better health and a step in the right direction.  Please don't think I am a skinny bint, the only horses I can ride are heavyweight cobs or hunters.


----------



## TheOldTrout (17 January 2017)

AdorableAlice said:



			It isn't crap though is it ? dump it slowly and it won't come back.  Any loss is still a loss, better health and a step in the right direction.  Please don't think I am a skinny bint, the only horses I can ride are heavyweight cobs or hunters.
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely! 1.5 lb a week is a good steady weight loss. And it'll get easier as you keep going.


----------



## Antw23uk (17 January 2017)

I just ate a whole bag of tangtastic haribo


----------



## hollyandivy123 (17 January 2017)

perhaps we should have a confessional section to this thread................Antw23uk, you have been forgiven, but you are expected to due stationary circuits as penance, 1 min repetition slots, squats, lunges, steps on the stairs and ab crunches of the sofa 5x each


----------



## Sheep (17 January 2017)

Just checking in! 
I signed up to WW a few weeks ago and have lost 8lb or thereabouts so far. Some of that was probably post-Christmas weight, oops. Anyway pleased with the loss so far. I want to lose weight in general, and also because I am going skiing in a few weeks. Before Christmas I tried on my ski pants and couldn't get them done up, not even close :/ just had a big dinner and thought sod it, I'll try them again...and they do up!!!! Yippeeee!! And they are comfortable  I can't really see a difference yet but its obviously working. Hoorah!


----------



## buddylove (17 January 2017)

Yay! 4lb off this week! Feeling much better for that loss, least I know it's working. One lady came in tonight and had lost 10lb in her first week, that's mad!!!
Aiming for my half stone for next week &#128522;


----------



## rachk89 (17 January 2017)

More exercises tonight and for riding we did polework and a mini jump! Best thing was the horse was actually behaving when going over the "jump". He didn't once try and go fast over it like normal and that was despite the pigeons flying at him again. Very pleased with him.

Still not weighed myself. Frightened in case I haven't actually lost weight.


----------



## TheOldTrout (17 January 2017)

Somebody at yoga tonight told me she'd taken their leftover biscuits and chocolates to the local food bank (the unopened boxes, obviously!). Seemed like a good way to remove the temptation...


----------



## HeresHoping (18 January 2017)

Weigh In Wednesday: 

Start weight (09/01): 11st 7.5lbs   
Today's weight (18/01): 11st 6lbs
Loss to date: 1.5lbs

I am going to be the slowest loser on here. However I cheated with the scales this weekend having sworn that I would only weigh in on a Wednesday and found that a glass of wine = 0.5lbs for me so weighed in on Sunday at 11st 9lbs.

I have stuck to my HIITs and running (today will be 7 in 10 days as I had to miss last night's HIIT although I ran), and my body does look a little tighter. They do say that 3 weeks is the magic number for the HIITs so here's hoping. 

I will get back on the pony when I see the underbelly of 11 st.


----------



## Cahill (18 January 2017)

when you go for a run and study your reflection in the window when you get home to see if you look thinner lol

(i have been good but stayed the same this week but feel fit   )


----------



## Antw23uk (18 January 2017)

hollyandivy123 said:



			perhaps we should have a confessional section to this thread................Antw23uk, you have been forgiven, but you are expected to due stationary circuits as penance, 1 min repetition slots, squats, lunges, steps on the stairs and ab crunches of the sofa 5x each 

Click to expand...

I went on the treadmill doing a level 8 program for twenty minutes last night ... think interval running


----------



## Sarah_K (18 January 2017)

I'm crocked so no exercise until I get the go ahead from the Dr's. Doing low carb/high fat and have lost 6kg since the start. Mostly water weight I should imagine. Saw my sister yesterday (Madam Skinny Minny) for the first time since Christmas who asked if I'd lost weight! That's better to me than the scale readings 

Keep on going everyone! Even nothing off is better than something on


----------



## TheOldTrout (18 January 2017)

HeresHoping said:



			Weigh In Wednesday: 

Start weight (09/01): 11st 7.5lbs   
Today's weight (18/01): 11st 6lbs
Loss to date: 1.5lbs

I am going to be the slowest loser on here. However I cheated with the scales this weekend having sworn that I would only weigh in on a Wednesday and found that a glass of wine = 0.5lbs for me so weighed in on Sunday at 11st 9lbs.

I have stuck to my HIITs and running (today will be 7 in 10 days as I had to miss last night's HIIT although I ran), and my body does look a little tighter. They do say that 3 weeks is the magic number for the HIITs so here's hoping. 

I will get back on the pony when I see the underbelly of 11 st.
		
Click to expand...

You're not the slowest, I've only lost about a pound!


----------



## amandaco2 (18 January 2017)

1.5kg down...homemade veg soups and vegi sushi plus a 3k run each evening must take the credit for that.... now to stop myself eating chippy meals and crisps....


----------



## AdorableAlice (18 January 2017)

Fat club this afternoon. If I haven't lost anything after not eating for nearly 6 days I will be Unimpressed.Com.


----------



## Crosshill Pacers (18 January 2017)

Here's Hoping - you won't be the slowest on here!!  After losing a stone in the first 2 months I've stalled a bit.  Losing anything between 0.5kg and 0.75kg per week, not exercising a huge amount due to time restrictions, had a mad weekend with some friends in Cardiff and ate out for nearly every meal across 3 days...so I'm hiding from the scales right now!  OH has the flu, I'm still shattered from the weekend so haven't been to the gym this week yet either.  Just makes me feel a bit bleurgh.

Thank goodness for my shakes for lunch keeping me on the straight and narrow!!


----------



## HeresHoping (18 January 2017)

Crosshill Pacers said:



			Here's Hoping - you won't be the slowest on here!!  After losing a stone in the first 2 months I've stalled a bit.  Losing anything between 0.5kg and 0.75kg per week, not exercising a huge amount due to time restrictions, had a mad weekend with some friends in Cardiff and ate out for nearly every meal across 3 days...so I'm hiding from the scales right now!  OH has the flu, I'm still shattered from the weekend so haven't been to the gym this week yet either.  Just makes me feel a bit bleurgh!
		
Click to expand...

Well done with your weight loss. I would be delighted to lose a stone in 2 months, I really would. 

You are kind. I have spent a year losing and gaining this same 7 - 10lbs. And 2 years prior to that putting 28 lbs on! This year I'm building in the HIIT and really, really trying hard not to eat the wrong things. Seems that I need to ditch my weekend glasses of wine for the foreseeable. I have a large spreadsheet for this and looking at the exercise amounts is actually ensuring I get out and actually do it. 100 HIITs in 100 days (with 1 - 2 days rest per week) was my NY challenge to myself. 

TOT - well done with the lb. If it stays off it is a loss in my book.


----------



## HTR&Atreyu (18 January 2017)

Count me in too.  I have 1 1/2 to 2 stone to lose. Extremely unhappy with what I've allowed to happen!   I've only read to page 6 so far but found the post very encouraging    I NEED to be lighter and fitter for my horses.  Its all about eating with me.  I'm not domesticated enough.  I donr preplan meals- its whatevers around when I'm hungry. And pringles and chocolate and crappy jelly sweets... I could go on but I wont.  Looking forward to decluttering my body (yep I am trying to declutter my place atm too!  lol)


----------



## AdorableAlice (18 January 2017)

Well, I went to fatclub, stood in the endless queue feeling like SHoneT and sweating like a carthorse.  

Maybe I should market the Lemsip, Benylin, 4 days in bed foul tempered diet.  6lb gone.  In real terms only 3lb gone because I put 3 on over xmas.  Overall that is a stone and a half dumped since 30th November.  I look absolutely no different, the only difference is slightly less tight clothing.


----------



## HeresHoping (18 January 2017)

AdorableAlice said:



			Well, I went to fatclub, stood in the endless queue feeling like SHoneT and sweating like a carthorse.  

Maybe I should market the Lemsip, Benylin, 4 days in bed foul tempered diet.  6lb gone.  In real terms only 3lb gone because I put 3 on over xmas.  Overall that is a stone and a half dumped since 30th November.  I look absolutely no different, the only difference is slightly less tight clothing.
		
Click to expand...

Well there you go! I bet you can chase Ted and Alice at least three seconds faster than you could this time last year.


----------



## TheOldTrout (18 January 2017)

OH's birthday today - had a piece of Belgian chocolate cheesecake at lunchtime. Serious cardiovascular training for me tomorrow before breakfast...


----------



## buddylove (18 January 2017)

Well done AA &#128521;


----------



## AdorableAlice (18 January 2017)

HeresHoping said:



			Well there you go! I bet you can chase Ted and Alice at least three seconds faster than you could this time last year.
		
Click to expand...

and I put on a pair of clean jeans to do the yard just, that have not seen the light of day for 10 years.  The fact I could not breathe or bend down to fill haynets is not relevant !


----------



## Wheels (19 January 2017)

So the personal training sessions are going really well - I'm actually enjoying exercising for once.

I feel fitter, straighter, more supple, my back no longer hurts and I can tell in my posture that I look better too.

I haven't lost any weight since the first week but the other benefits outweigh that!


----------



## sky1000 (19 January 2017)

I joined SW today!  I lost 2 stone with them what turns out to have been 10 years ago.  It's changed a bit but I think I've got the hang of it.


----------



## Wimbles (19 January 2017)

First weigh in last night and I have lost 7.5lbs!  I'm thrilled and now have tonnes of motivation to carry on.  Have even booked in for another round of Aqua Fit, it must be serious!!!!!!


----------



## Annagain (19 January 2017)

Wimbles said:



			First weigh in last night and I have lost 7.5lbs!  I'm thrilled and now have tonnes of motivation to carry on.  Have even booked in for another round of Aqua Fit, it must be serious!!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Well done Wimbles, that's fab!  I'm of to chub club tonight for the 2nd weigh in. Will report back in the morning. Wish me luck. I'm going to need it after the weekend I had!

ETA Well done AA just caught up on your progress - 6lbs makes all the Benylin diet worth it!


----------



## SaddleUpSin (19 January 2017)

Wheels said:



			So the personal training sessions are going really well - I'm actually enjoying exercising for once.

I feel fitter, straighter, more supple, my back no longer hurts and I can tell in my posture that I look better too.

I haven't lost any weight since the first week but the other benefits outweigh that!
		
Click to expand...

How much do you pay for PT if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Wheels (19 January 2017)

It's £150 for 12 sessions if I buy a block - so that works out 3 sessions a week for 4 weeks - she comes to me at 7am on Mondays, Wednesdays and Fridays - shock to the system on a monday morning but it's working and she pushes me waaaay harder than I would push myself.


----------



## Annagain (20 January 2017)

Well it could have been worse I suppose. I put on 1lb this week, which considering I spent 3 days of it at a Uni reunion eating drinking sleeping and not doing much else I can't be too upset about! Have been back on it 4 days though so hopefully should see it all coming off next week.


----------



## annunziata (20 January 2017)

I am doing the Keto diet well changing my life to a keto style and I am exercising every day and riding when I can light permitting my first weekly weigh in is on monday morning so wish me luck over the weekend


----------



## Steerpike (20 January 2017)

I still weight the same even though I've been running 3x a week and swim twice a week along with all the riding and walking the dog, I do feel better and starting to feel fitter and my legs don't feel so weebly wobbly!


----------



## Red-1 (21 January 2017)

Congratulations to all actually losing weight. I am the same as Steerpike, lost none at all, but have been doing loads of exercise and today completed my first 5K Parkrun. 

I do feel a lot fitter!


----------



## TheOldTrout (21 January 2017)

I've lost 1-1.5 lb!


----------



## buddylove (24 January 2017)

How are we all doing this week? Weigh in this evening, lost 2lb this week. 7.5lb so far in 3 weeks &#128522;


----------



## Wheels (24 January 2017)

Yes I'm about 7lbs lighter than when I started 3 weeks ago - weighed in on Sunday

very happy with it so far.  My PT has me on a lower carb, higher protein and fats diet and have to say I'm really loving it - lots of nice food and not missing bread too much   but I do have to be super organised and not just grabbing something at the last minute which was always toast lol


----------



## HeresHoping (25 January 2017)

Well done everyone! Am inspired and jealous in turns. I think I  could be classified as in a state of 'Gah!' 

Weigh In Wednesday: 

Start weight (09/01): 11st 7.5lbs 
Last weigh in weight (18/01): 11st 6lbs
Today's weight (25/01): 11st 5lbs
This week's loss: 1lb
Loss to date: 2.5lbs
Total inch loss: 0

100 HIITs in 100 days challenge: 11/16 - had two days off per week since the start but will reduce to one now am a bit fitter.

I have been as good as possible but I am going to have to ditch the weekend glass of wine, I think, and increase the exercise and just have 1 rest  day per week. I so wanted to get back on the pony by the end of January but it's not going to happen. I won't get back on her until I am under 11st. Usually the pony and I go for a 3 mile walk at early doors but it is still too dark to feel safe on the roads even lit up like a Christmas tree - we tried and it was just too hairy for words. Our near bridle paths are like quagmires where the hunt has been through. I don't have time to deal with that in the mornings before school and work. So frustrating.


----------



## TheOldTrout (25 January 2017)

Haven't weighed myself this week yet, thought I'd do it Saturday morning as I'm going to the gym tomorrow and swimming on Friday.


----------



## Fidgety (25 January 2017)

Pfffft.  Another one not seeing the needle on the scales going leftwards!  Joined a gym last week and done a weeks worth of pilates, bodycon, clubbercise and (quite hard) yoga classes in addition to the rowing machine, treadmill and power walking the dog, and despite cutting down on the carbs and upping the veggies and protein I don't seem to have lost an ounce.  I do feel better and much looser in the joints, so I suppose that's the main thing .


----------



## Wimbles (25 January 2017)

It's my second weigh in tonight, I've been pretty good and did 40 lengths on Friday, all using my skanky arm which is a massive improvement on the 15 that I could manage the first time I went.  Had another round of Aqua Fit on Monday and was equally as useless and confused.  If I lose any weight from that then it will be from laughing so hard at myself.


----------



## Sheep (25 January 2017)

Had a weigh in this morn.. 12lbs down from the start of the month! Possibly cheating with a slightly tactical weigh in.. I ran 10.5 miles last night, sweated buckets and didn't have any dinner (got home late due to said run), just a lot of tea and a flapjack. Really pleased and haven't found it too tough as doing WW.


----------



## Janovich (25 January 2017)

Since the 9th January...to date i've lost 7lbs, which i'm pleased with .

I've just been cutting out all the crap and eating as healthily as possible and moving more.  I've not been able to ride alot these past few weeks due to medical issues, but i've been able to get back in the saddle recently, so that will have helped.

I'm in at 10st 7lbs at the moment so I've another 7lbs to lose before i'll feel happy about my weight.  I'm only 5'3" and don't carry weight well if i put it on (feel like a weeble!! lol).

I do let the treats come in during the week as i find it takes the pressure off, so a glass of wine, or a small piece of cake or a biscuit or two has been consumed!  But then, it's straight back on the wagon and eating healthily again.


----------



## Wimbles (27 January 2017)

Only lost 1/2 a pound at weigh in.  Can't lie, i was a bit gutted but at least it was off rather on so hey ho, onwards and downwards (hopefully).

Been incredibly good so far this week as I have a meal at a Chinese buffet place tomorrow.


----------



## TheOldTrout (27 January 2017)

Haven't weighed myself yet this week - meant to this morning but forgot! - and had a large piece of cake at an ex-colleague's retirement bash yesterday (bad me...), but none of the waistbands have got any tighter. Swam 20 lengths this morning.


----------



## pennyturner (27 January 2017)

I have only just read this thread, and it makes for inspiring reading.  
I felt a bit bloated after christmas, and with the 45th birthday coming up, it's now or never, so I started my fast 2 weeks ago.  This morning I was 11st 1.  
Aiming for 10st, but it's hard going.  Anyone else here over 40 and finding that it really isn't as easy as it used to be?


----------



## Fidgety (27 January 2017)

pennyturner said:



			Anyone else here over 40 and finding that it really isn't as easy as it used to be?
		
Click to expand...

Ooooh yes!


----------



## Wheels (27 January 2017)

pennyturner said:



			I have only just read this thread, and it makes for inspiring reading.  
I felt a bit bloated after christmas, and with the 45th birthday coming up, it's now or never, so I started my fast 2 weeks ago.  This morning I was 11st 1.  
Aiming for 10st, but it's hard going.  Anyone else here over 40 and finding that it really isn't as easy as it used to be?
		
Click to expand...

Why are you fasting?


----------



## pennyturner (27 January 2017)

Wheels said:



			Why are you fasting?
		
Click to expand...

It's the only thing that shifts the weight.  I am, in horsey terms, a 'good doer'.


----------



## TheOldTrout (28 January 2017)

Weight the same this morning. At least I haven't gained any


----------



## buddylove (28 January 2017)

I am on day 3 of no food due to a sickness bug which has rendered me unable to face eating.  Feel awful and I bet it doesn't show on the scales!!


----------



## TheOldTrout (28 January 2017)

buddylove said:



			I am on day 3 of no food due to a sickness bug which has rendered me unable to face eating.  Feel awful and I bet it doesn't show on the scales!!
		
Click to expand...

Is that the norovirus? My sympathies, it's awful. From my experience of it, you will lose weight, but probably feel that you'd sooner have kept the weight on rather than lose it like that!
Have a lie down and lots of water.


----------



## buddylove (28 January 2017)

Would much rather be feeling well, have a little one with chicken pox as well!! Poor OH is having to do everything, including the horses!


----------



## Red-1 (28 January 2017)

Again I have exercised well this week. Twice swimming 40 lengths a time, twice cycling 9 miles, twice running, been on the static bike and done pilates. 

Weight loss? Nope! Still the same. It was my birthday so we had a meal and wine, plus a couple of bags of crisps, and a few chocs. Even so, with all that work I did hope to lose some!

I do feel a lot fitter though, and my tummy is more defined.


----------



## Wheels (28 January 2017)

Our bodies can do funny things if we suddenly eat less / differently and / or start exercising more.

Stick with it red1, it will work if you are consistently eating less calories than you expend.  But at the same time you have to eat enough.


----------



## TheOldTrout (29 January 2017)

buddylove said:



			Would much rather be feeling well, have a little one with chicken pox as well!! Poor OH is having to do everything, including the horses!
		
Click to expand...

Your OH must be wondering when he's going to come down with something! It does take a while to get your energy levels back after the norovirus, so take things easy for a while.


----------



## ecb89 (29 January 2017)

I was diagnosed with depression on Tuesday. My doctor said I need to go low carb which I have done since Wednesday morning. I've lost 8lbs so far, 11st4 to 10.10. My lovely pikeur breeches are getting baggy


----------



## AdorableAlice (30 January 2017)

ecb89 said:



			I was diagnosed with depression on Tuesday. My doctor said I need to go low carb which I have done since Wednesday morning. I've lost 8lbs so far, 11st4 to 10.10. My lovely pikeur breeches are getting baggy
		
Click to expand...

Hope you feel better very soon and well done.  

I am off to chubby club now, have shaved my legs and removed my wedding ring - every little helps !!


----------



## Sheep (30 January 2017)

Almost a month in and 13lbs off. May have done some damage at the weekend (it involved restaurants, cake and lots of wine) but back on the wagon today so won't worry too much (and won't weigh myself for a few days either!!).


----------



## TheOldTrout (30 January 2017)

AdorableAlice said:



			Hope you feel better very soon and well done.  

I am off to chubby club now, have shaved my legs and removed my wedding ring - every little helps !!
		
Click to expand...

Likewise to ecb89. And good luck AdorableAlice!


----------



## TheOldTrout (30 January 2017)

Sheep said:



			Almost a month in and 13lbs off. May have done some damage at the weekend (it involved restaurants, cake and lots of wine) but back on the wagon today so won't worry too much (and won't weigh myself for a few days either!!).
		
Click to expand...

13lb? WELL DONE!


----------



## Slightly Foxed (30 January 2017)

Sheep said:



			Almost a month in and 13lbs off. May have done some damage at the weekend (it involved restaurants, cake and lots of wine) but back on the wagon today so won't worry too much (and won't weigh myself for a few days either!!).
		
Click to expand...

13lbs in a month?? That's brilliant! 13lbs is about what I need to lose, if I thought I could do it in a month it would be brilliant.


----------



## Wheels (30 January 2017)

That's brilliant sheep!  Envious here lol

Although I'm exceedingly happy -  9 lbs gone in a month, clothes that didn't fit now do, my PT measured me at the start and again on Friday and I've lost inches everywhere -least around my arms at just under an inch, most around my belly at about 4 inches

So now I'm not allowed to weigh myself for another 4 weeks (bet I can't last that long)


----------



## AdorableAlice (30 January 2017)

4 1/2 lbs off, pleased with that so I treated myself to having the copious amounts of grey in my hair obliterated.  Just finished my day and scoffed a slimming world potato curry, eaten quickly it is bearable.  Just need to keep my sticky mitts out of the fridge now.


----------



## Fidgety (30 January 2017)

2lbs over the last (almost) two weeks, I think the gym classes and using the machines beforehand has made a huge difference in my suppleness and I think my muscles are looking more defined.  In the grand scheme of things I don't need to lose a lot, but I've got a small frame and I'm quite short so every 1lb makes all the difference to the way I look and feel.  Onwards and upwards - there are some fab results from some of you!


----------



## HeresHoping (1 February 2017)

Start weight (09/01): 11st 7.5lbs 
Last weigh in weight (25/01): 11st 5lbs
Today's weight (01/02): 11st 4.5lbs
This week's loss: 0.5lb
Loss to date: 3lbs


Good going, everyone! I, it seems, am swimming through treacle. The perils of being perimenopausal. Blooming oestrogen drops are accountable for everything, it seems. However, all those HIITs (19/23 days - I've started doing 2 a day when possible) do seem to be toning up. When I  find what I've done with the tape measure I shall see what, actually, it has done. I do want to lose the weight - I desperately want to ride my pony and for her to feel happy underneath me. She hasn't really since I got so fat.


----------



## buddylove (1 February 2017)

4lb off this week, so 11.5lb in 4 weeks. This week's loss attributed to norovirus and not eating well. In fact not eaten much at all, as it has completely ruined my appetite. Back on it this week though. Aim to get to my stone in the next 1-2 weeks &#128522;


----------



## ecb89 (1 February 2017)

Thank you for the well wishes 
Well done everyone on their weightloss. Another lb off today, 9 gone in a week


----------



## Wimbles (2 February 2017)

Weigh in last night and another 3lbs gone despite the huge wedge of chocolate cake and the all you can eat chinese (I was very good the rest of the time and did a tonne of exercise)   That was my third weigh in and brings me to -11.5lbs, going to really strive to get my stone award next week!


----------



## TheFizzPony (6 February 2017)

Scales ordered. Fridge filled with healthy food. Garmin charging so I can run tomorrow. Lets get started!


----------



## Tyssandi (6 February 2017)

Gallop_Away said:



			Hello everyone 

First of all let me just say this thread is not about judgement or unkind words. Its about support and positive words.

Ive come to the decision that its time I lost some weight. Im currently weighing in at a heafty 12st 5lbs and a size 14/16. I am too heavy for my beautiful horses. 

So I've made the decision I am off to a slimming world group on saturday am determined to get down to my goal of 10st. 

I was just wondering if anyone else is in the same position as me. Im doing this for my horses sake. Would be lovely to have the support of people who understand.
		
Click to expand...


 hefty 12 stone????  I would kill to get down to 12stone 


I lost 3lbs in 2 weeks so far,  I do think I have acid reflux which does not help so GP appointment in the am need to loose 3 stone

 Mine is not shifting and all I had today so far is

Breakfast 2 weetabix
lunch      nothing
Evening meal   1 packet 25g walkers crisps, rocket lettuce - plum tomatoes - 1 carrot- quorn slices-cucumber - 1 slice cheese- 2 slices white bread (cucumber and cheese in sandwich)

 My body is not burning out the fat and I downloaded  my fitness app and  pacer app to keep a record of my steps and today I have done 7.6 kilometers  in total so far doing my daily yard and burned 447 calories  11554 steps  so in total today  intake is 732 calories leaving me 2113 left to eat which i wont but still not loosing much

  The rough miles I do is anywhere between   6 kilometers and 11 kilometers a day


https://itunes.apple.com/gb/app/pacer-pedometer-plus-weight/id600446812?mt=8
http://www.myfitnesspal.com/


----------



## Wheels (7 February 2017)

3 pounds in two weeks is good - you should be aiming for 1 - 2lbs per week so you are spot on.

Look up online pics of what 5lb of fat actually looks like - the mass of it and you will see that 3lbs is a great start.

You will not lose weight if you starve yourself!  It's not healthy for mind, body or soul to try and do it that way.  In fact the body goes into shock and keeps hold of the fat reserves

Cut out the crisps & the white bread, eat more protein, more simple carbs - you can eat as much veg as you need to make you full (except potatoes, keep them to a minimum too)

A typical day's eating for me is;

breakfast - big serving of porridge or home-made granola with berries and greek yoghurt
lunch (main meal) - home made stir fry with lots of veg and chicken / duck / pheasant (whatever is in the freezer) with a big serving of broccoli or courgette spaghetti!  Or home made stew or pie (made with a couple of sheets of filo pastry topping instead of shortcrust or puff)
dinner - boiled eggs with one slice brown toast or the granola / berries / yoghurt if I didn't have the for breakfast or something like one slice brown toast with peanut butter and banana

No idea how many calories that would be but I'm not counting - just enjoying what I can eat and avoiding what I know is not good for me.  I eat until I'm full so that I don't snack and drink plenty of water.

I am also exercising - PT 3 times a week plus all the usual dog walking and mucking out etc. If I wasn't exercising I would probably eat a bit less fat.

I am avoiding sugar as much as possible but have honey in some of the stir fry sauces

Oh & I have one treat meal a week where I can eat whatever I want!!  I always look forward to something with buttery mash and then a small dessert


----------



## scats (7 February 2017)

My weight is just not shifting, I cant even get a pound off despite reducing my calories significantly and upping my exercise.  I have got so down about it, at least when you see the weight coming off, you feel that it's worth it, but to see the scales completely stuck on the same weight is soul destroying.

I had to go back onto some medication, so partly blaming that, but popped to the doctors about some issues last week and mentioned this lack of weight loss, feeling more freezing than usual constantly etc.  Anyway, doctor was quite horrified to see my temperature was at 34.8.  It's usually around 35.1, which is not ideal and does contribute to my already slow metabolism, but GP reckons it has probably slowed down considerably more due being medically hypothermic.  No wonder I'm not losing weight.

Barrage of bloods again today and a hot water bottle up my jumper for the forsseable!


----------



## Wheels (7 February 2017)

scats take it easy - if you are not well then it might not be the right time!


----------



## HeresHoping (8 February 2017)

Weigh in Wednesday:

Start weight (09/01): 11st 7.5lbs 
Last weigh in weight (01/02): 11st 4.5lbs
Today's weight (08/02): 11st 5lbs
This week's loss: -0.5lb
Loss to date: 2.5lbs :blue::blue::eek3::mad3::eek3::blue::blue:

HIITs: 22/30. I didn't do any over the weekend as we went and climbed the Fells in the Lake District instead, and I managed neither a run nor a second HIIT on Monday and I was in London yesterday. Will do double sessions for the rest of this week.

GAH. GAH. GAH. Put on half a pound. But actually, this is a massive fluctuation because I cheated on the scales and weighed last Friday and was 11st 2lbs which got me all excited, believing I could shed the 2lbs before tomorrow when the saddle fitter comes and I get back on the 'oss. I so desperately wanted to see the underbelly of 11st. I can't believe a pub lunch and lack of run puts on 3lbs.

Anyway, well done everyone else. You have inspired me to keep at it. I am sure this will happen one day. Just not this month. Another 70 days and I might just see a small change.


----------



## Wheels (8 February 2017)

I'm only weighing myself once a month now - our bodies can fluctuate so much that even a drink of water, meal or exercising at the wrong time can see a couple of pounds in either direction.


----------



## HeresHoping (8 February 2017)

Wheels said:



			I'm only weighing myself once a month now - our bodies can fluctuate so much that even a drink of water, meal or exercising at the wrong time can see a couple of pounds in either direction.
		
Click to expand...

I might have to do this, it's so frustrating. I also wonder whether my scales need a new battery because the fluctuations at times seem a little wild. I know we as women can fluctuate by 5lbs on a daily basis, too. I was just hoping things were going down. I shall do the measurements and see if there is any improvement. Things look a little tighter.


----------



## pennyturner (8 February 2017)

I do wish that they would fluctuate downwards occasionally.  I have been eating practically nothing, and the scales stubbornly refuse to drop below 11st - even temporarily


----------



## buddylove (8 February 2017)

Only down half a pound this week to bring me to 12lb in 5 weeks. Really got to knuckle down this week as I want to lose 2 to get me to my stone award next week!


----------



## DiNozzo (8 February 2017)

Have joined weight watchers and the gym. Been to the gym a lot, second weigh in tomorrow and am hoping I'll have lost a pound or too!

Goodness knows I have enough to lose.


----------



## HeresHoping (8 February 2017)

pennyturner said:



			I do wish that they would fluctuate downwards occasionally.  I have been eating practically nothing, and the scales stubbornly refuse to drop below 11st - even temporarily  

Click to expand...

Maybe yours are the same make as mine. It's a conspiracy or a manufacturing fault, I am sure.


----------



## Red-1 (8 February 2017)

I have been plugging away, and have now got back to pre Xmas weight. 

Only a stone and a half to go (lost a stone and a half since July - but weight loss has slowed to a snail's pace, and was reversed by 4lbs over Xmas!!).

Sometimes it is frustrating, but I guess as a recent 50-arian (there is a name, it is a quinquagenarian) there is no option but to plod onward or forever spread further outwards. I do feel a lot fitter still, apart from all the aches and pains from running!


----------



## gmw (8 February 2017)

I have been on diets for three decades (off and on; more off than on) and put on 3 stones  more like 3 boulders really  Lost nearly two stone last year.Feeling good went to ride my angelic mare. Then dismounted forgot I had gel pad on saddle my posterior stayed on saddle rest of me didn't. Posterior eventually joined rest of my body and landed on a sharp pebble  broke coccyx. In no time at all put on 11/2stone  (due to immobility due to diet of chocolate and Earl Grey tea due to coccyx damage) so I will have to start all over again!


----------



## Crosshill Pacers (9 February 2017)

Looking for some encouragement - after having shifted the first stone quite easily, I'm struggling now.

Still eating fairly well; piece of fruit for breakfast, either meal replacement shake with unsweetened soya milk or cup-a-soup (less than 100 calories) for lunch.  Trying to snack on fruit also mid-morning OR mid-afternoon, but that's not every day.  Evening meal consisting generally of chicken or tuna with vegetables or jacket potato, last night it was a homemade pasta bake.

Going to the gym 3 times a week; one is for a 45 minutes powerhoops class which I love, the second and third times are in the gym doing cardio - 20-30 minutes on the cross trainer (burning anything between 120 and 180 calories) and rowing 2000m (fairly consistent with this, it takes 9min 37s).  I have an exercise bike at home so try to do 20-30 minutes of light cycling on that on the days that I don't go to the gym.

Problem is...I've got no motivation right now.  I've dropped a dress size and bought a gorgeous dress for an awards event I'm organising/hosting/possibly collecting an award at and now I'm super determined to make sure I look good in it (and not like a turkey stuffed into a dress).  I want to get up a bit earlier in the morning and cycle in the living room for half an hour, or leave for work earlier and stop for a swim in the gym near where I work...but I can't seem to get myself out of bed in the morning.  I find I stay up late working on projects on my laptop and even though I sleep well, I don't seem to have much energy in the mornings.  Fine once I get to work and I'm wide awake all day...

Someone please give me a kick up the bum and tell me I NEED to get up that bit earlier and cycle each morning for half an hour in my pj's!!


----------



## limestonelil (9 February 2017)

Crosshill Pacers said:



			Looking for some encouragement - after having shifted the first stone quite easily, I'm struggling now.

Still eating fairly well; piece of fruit for breakfast, either meal replacement shake with unsweetened soya milk or cup-a-soup (less than 100 calories) for lunch.  Trying to snack on fruit also mid-morning OR mid-afternoon, but that's not every day.  Evening meal consisting generally of chicken or tuna with vegetables or jacket potato, last night it was a homemade pasta bake.

Going to the gym 3 times a week; one is for a 45 minutes powerhoops class which I love, the second and third times are in the gym doing cardio - 20-30 minutes on the cross trainer (burning anything between 120 and 180 calories) and rowing 2000m (fairly consistent with this, it takes 9min 37s).  I have an exercise bike at home so try to do 20-30 minutes of light cycling on that on the days that I don't go to the gym.

Problem is...I've got no motivation right now.  I've dropped a dress size and bought a gorgeous dress for an awards event I'm organising/hosting/possibly collecting an award at and now I'm super determined to make sure I look good in it (and not like a turkey stuffed into a dress).  I want to get up a bit earlier in the morning and cycle in the living room for half an hour, or leave for work earlier and stop for a swim in the gym near where I work...but I can't seem to get myself out of bed in the morning.  I find I stay up late working on projects on my laptop and even though I sleep well, I don't seem to have much energy in the mornings.  Fine once I get to work and I'm wide awake all day...

Someone please give me a kick up the bum and tell me I NEED to get up that bit earlier and cycle each morning for half an hour in my pj's!!
		
Click to expand...

First congratulations on doing so well and getting the initial weight loss CP But- and a big butt haha - I don't think you need a kick at all. In fact I think you need a few days of eating more to get revitalised. Still the same good stuff and no junk/processed/silly sugars but more quantity of nutritious food as energy.Looking at what you eat at the mo it seems to be only about 800 cals daily. Which can't support you adequately for long periods of time.Might be worth a try?


----------



## Crosshill Pacers (9 February 2017)

limestonelil said:



			First congratulations on doing so well and getting the initial weight loss CP But- and a big butt haha - I don't think you need a kick at all. In fact I think you need a few days of eating more to get revitalised. Still the same good stuff and no junk/processed/silly sugars but more quantity of nutritious food as energy.Looking at what you eat at the mo it seems to be only about 800 cals daily. Which can't support you adequately for long periods of time.Might be worth a try?
		
Click to expand...

Thank you.  A few people who haven't seen me during the winter have commented on the weight loss so it must be noticeable, and that spurs me on to keep going with it.  I'm finding food prep and cooking a bit difficult as I'm cooking for two and my OH is a bit fussy with some of the stuff I'm making.  I'm trying to be creative, healthy and keep him happy, although last night when he moaned about the green peppers in the pasta bake he was told that he can only complain from now on if he starts cooking as well!

I work sitting down all day (although I try to walk around the building to speak to people instead of ringing or emailing them where possible) and then with everything else I've taken on outside of work, the biggest part of my evening is taken up with sitting on the sofa on my laptop.  I know this is probably a large part of the lethargy and lack of motivation, so I've taken to hoovering the house every evening when I get home from work to keep myself moving! At least my house is benefitting...although I clearly have an inability to juggle everything AND look after myself properly...how I'll ever cope with having children I don't know!

Thank you for the advice on increasing the food intake though, I'll maybe start planning my daily intake a bit better.  Off to do some more research on 'good' things to eat and cook!


----------



## Tyssandi (10 February 2017)

Ok  am I being stupid???

ok I started at st 15.4   used to be 10 ish before my cancer and other health related issues

 ok 3 weeks ago I tried  metric way and scales say  97.8 kilo
  now I am 94.4  kilo  which is 14.8  st,  my weight loss app says i lost 7.7 pounds (half a stone)


Here is my problem , there are 14 lbs in a stone   so 15.4   minus 7.7 lbs    = is 14.11lbs.

 15.4  - 1lb = 15.3 -1lb=  15.2 -1lb = 15 -1lbs   - 1lb = 15. st   There is 4 1lbs lost


    Then minus another 1lb  = 14. 13 - 1lbs 14.12lbs  and 1lbs = 14.11lbs  which is minus 7lbs total, how does it get to 14.8?? because in my book that is only 4lbs off 14. 4.  Which is a stone of weight loss  but I am only 4lbs heavier than that and it says I have only lost 7lbs ie half a stone.

  Am I missing something??   sorry brain fart at the moment.
-





     8lbs  from  15.4lb      is 14.11   but I am 14.8 so how can i only have lost 8lbs its is more like  4lbs off a stone (14.4)lbs

 sorry sounds complicated written down


----------



## HeresHoping (10 February 2017)

TYSSANDI said:



			Ok  am I being stupid???

ok I started at st 15.4   used to be 10 ish before my cancer and other health related issues

 ok 3 weeks ago I tried  metric way and scales say  97.8 kilo
  now I am 94.4  kilo  which is 14.8  st,  my weight loss app says i lost 7.7 pounds (half a stone)


Here is my problem , there are 14 lbs in a stone   so 15.4   minus 7.7 lbs    = is 14.11lbs.

 15.4  - 1lb = 15.3 -1lb=  15.2 -1lb = 15 -1lbs   - 1lb = 15. st   There is 4 1lbs lost


    Then minus another 1lb  = 14. 13 - 1lbs 14.12lbs  and 1lbs = 14.11lbs  which is minus 7lbs total, how does it get to 14.8?? because in my book that is only 4lbs off 14. 4.  Which is a stone of weight loss  but I am only 4lbs heavier than that and it says I have only lost 7lbs ie half a stone.

  Am I missing something??   sorry brain fart at the moment.
-





     8lbs  from  15.4lb      is 14.11   but I am 14.8 so how can i only have lost 8lbs its is more like  4lbs off a stone (14.4)lbs

 sorry sounds complicated written down
		
Click to expand...

I think I have worked out your problem. It's not an exact science - your Kg measurement is metric and would therefore represent units of 10, whereas a stone is in lbs, and there are 14 lbs in a stone. 

1 stone = 6.35029 Kgs
1lb = 0.453952 Kgs

When it says 14.8 stones it means 14 stone and 0.8 x 14 lbs, which is 14st and 11.2 lbs

If you subtract 97.8 - 94.4 you have lost 3.4 Kgs (well done!)

or

7.49 lbs. Go you!


----------



## scats (10 February 2017)

Well, I still can't lose a thing, not a single pound is shifting off me.
  GP contacted me yesterday to say that my ERS blood levels are very high so I was sent for another blood test today.  This is not unusual for a lupus patient so I'm not too sure why the GP is so concerned.

I'm planning on starting swimming next week, aiming to go 2-3 times a week.  I'm just so frustrated that I'm not losing weight.


----------



## Annagain (10 February 2017)

Stayed the same at Chub Club this week which is ok considering I missed last week as we were on holiday so I probably lost what I'd put on last week. Time to kick on now though.


----------



## HeresHoping (10 February 2017)

scats said:



			Well, I still can't lose a thing, not a single pound is shifting off me.
  GP contacted me yesterday to say that my ERS blood levels are very high so I was sent for another blood test today.  This is not unusual for a lupus patient so I'm not too sure why the GP is so concerned.

I'm planning on starting swimming next week, aiming to go 2-3 times a week.  I'm just so frustrated that I'm not losing weight.
		
Click to expand...

Take it easy, scats, you've not been well. It will come off, eventually. 

When you are feeling a bit better, you could try some HIITs - the weight is dripping off me like treacle through a pin hole but nevertheless it's going. Am down 2lbs since Wed's weigh in (tsk, and I said I'd stay off the scales) so it's coming off. Am also following the Body Coach principles so low carbs, high protein and appropriate re-fuelling after a workout. Certainly feeling better, anyway.


----------



## TheFizzPony (10 February 2017)

Scales arrived, I am just over 10st which is worse than I thought! Aiming for 8 1/2 as I am only a smidge over 5 foot although if I put muscle on and lose the fat I will not be too bothered about weight.

Eating hasn't been great but it has been improved so I'm taking that as progress. Managed to run on Tuesday, and ski lesson yesterday and legs bums and tums class at the gym tonight which I am really feeling now! Hoping to be better next week!


----------



## Tyssandi (10 February 2017)

I stopped having mid day food as lunch I can do without - I also got these which are better than alli but only just started them

Xenical  giving it a go


----------



## Tyssandi (11 February 2017)

whoop whoop  lost 4 kilo so far


----------



## scats (11 February 2017)

HeresHoping said:



			Take it easy, scats, you've not been well. It will come off, eventually. 

When you are feeling a bit better, you could try some HIITs - the weight is dripping off me like treacle through a pin hole but nevertheless it's going. Am down 2lbs since Wed's weigh in (tsk, and I said I'd stay off the scales) so it's coming off. Am also following the Body Coach principles so low carbs, high protein and appropriate re-fuelling after a workout. Certainly feeling better, anyway.
		
Click to expand...


Thank you.  Can I ask what HIITs you do?  Do you follow a particular program?


----------



## buddylove (22 February 2017)

How are we all doing?
Jibbed last week, so weighed in last night fully expecting a gain. To my surprise it was 2.5lb off taking me to 14.5lb in 7 weeks and getting my shiny stone award!!
Really pleased and motivated to keep it going &#128522;


----------



## Wheels (22 February 2017)

I haven't weighed myself in weeks but I can see a difference in how I look and clothes that were too small now fit, clothes that did fit are now too big.

And I feel great!!!  The exercise I'm doing, I feel stronger, more supple and fitter so that's what it's all about for me.

I am going to weigh myself tomorrow and I think my PT will take measurements either tomorrow or Monday to measure progress that way too


----------



## HeresHoping (22 February 2017)

scats said:



			Thank you.  Can I ask what HIITs you do?  Do you follow a particular program?
		
Click to expand...

Hi,

I have 3 Jillian Michaels DVDs - 30 Day Shred, Ripped in 30 and the Boost Metabolism one. The first two offer 24 minute sessions (including warm up and cool down), and the Metabolic job is 7 x 6 minute HIITs of which I do 4, 5 or all 7 depending upon time available, plus warm up.  These all work on the HIIT principle - and for those of us who are more creaky and groany and older than we'd like, there is a gentler option for each exercise. I'm mixing them up with the 25 minute Joe Wicks HIITs on YouTube and am just about to sign up to Daily Burn which should send me through daily HIITs 30 minute sessions - first month is free and then it works out at about £4 per month which you can cancel at any time. Hope you are feeling better.

Am off the scales until next Wed but seem to have a slightly smaller backside than I did 6weeks ago. 

Well don Tyssandi! That's great.

Well done everyone else!


----------



## Steerpike (22 February 2017)

Well done everyone! I've switched to swimming 5 x a week only for half an hour at the moment as my hip started to give me grief running, so far I've lost 6lb wish it was more but I feel better for swimming and am starting to feel more toned!


----------



## ponyparty (22 February 2017)

You are an inspirational bunch! 

I've been TERRIBLE and on Monday weighed in at 10st 8lbs = that's 3lbs MORE than when I first posted on this thread! ARGH!

Have started dieting again (cutting out MOST junk food, that means - not doing any faddy rubbish) in earnest this week; temptation is everywhere though. Have just started dating someone so am being wined and dined rather frequently, this is not conducive to weight loss!!

Also, need to get some new running shoes as my current ones are so ancient they haven't got any spring to them any more. This is resulting in sore heels the day after running, which in turn makes me reluctant to run (duh) just can't afford to buy any this month. Sigh. 

Will post what I weigh on this Monday coming... I'd better have lost some :-/


----------



## pennyturner (22 February 2017)

Well, the weight is going, if very very slowly.  10st 12lbs, which is a sight better than the 11st 9 I started at.  However, it's the shape difference that's noticeable.  On Monday I borrowed my 16yo daughter's bathing costume (OK, it looks better on her), and I reckon I'm less than half a stone away from being able to actually see my tummy muscles!

Something odd is also happening to my appetite.  I LOVE broccoli, and this morning I was offered a biscuit with coffee at a friend's house, and was surprised to find I didn't actually want it.  Go figure.


----------



## ponyparty (22 February 2017)

pennyturner said:



			I was offered a biscuit with coffee at a friend's house, and was surprised to find I didn't actually want it.
		
Click to expand...

I need this to happen to me! It did for a while when following low carb, high protein diet - my whole appetite vanished, in fact!


----------



## horsefeed (22 February 2017)

Can I join? Started In January and was very good but Feb has been disastrous!! Doubly need to lose weight, my wedding is 12th July and my dress doesn't fit and I have a 14.2hh pony who is nearly 5 who needs work but I am too fat!! 
Start Weight 13st13
Today 13st 
Goal Weight 10st 
Height 5ft7


----------



## Wheels (22 February 2017)

That's brilliant horsefeed!  You've lost 13 lbs which is great

How do people decide on their target weight?  I can't quite decide and think I will know when I get there!


----------



## TheFizzPony (22 February 2017)

*Hides* I went home for the weekend and ate lots of yummy food  played netball on Sunday and seem to have done something to my calf so have been hobbling around and definitely not running! Hoping I will be able to get out tomorrow, failing that I will do leg bums and tums or go to the gym on friday! I have been weighing myself as and when I feel like it and I think I have put weight on 

Trying very hard to get back on track now!


----------



## Tyssandi (22 February 2017)

I have just had a blood test in case there is a problem with why i cannot shed more, though saying that  i have lost 9 lbs so far


----------



## scats (22 February 2017)

I didn't start til last week really, due to illness and doctor banning me from doing anything until my temperature went back to a sensible (ish) level.

I've lost 2lbs!

I realised that diet alone isn't going to help me, and clearly doing 2 horses isn't enough to make my body think I'm doing anything, so I started swimming and now go 2-3 times a week.  I managed 32 lengths this morning!

If I can shift another 6lbs I would be quite happy to stop there and then just maintain that weight.


----------



## Red-1 (22 February 2017)

Still the same weight as before Xmas, but a lot fitter! I am eating more healthily, running, swimming, cycling, doing Pilates. Weight is stuck though (although clothes do seem to be looser fitting!).

Well done everyone else.


----------



## Tyssandi (18 March 2017)

Just weighing in to see how you gals are doing with shedding ££££ - I lost just over a stone now  Here is my progress  though picture does not show  up top today's chart


----------



## fuzzymooch (19 March 2017)

So wanted to reply to this before but only had baby last week!  Sooo determined to loose all my baby weight and get back into my jods (rather than leggings).  No idea of weight but need to go down two dress sizes for jods.  Was nearly there loosing last few inches from dd1 (17 months) when I found out about dd2 .

Well done all if you so far support totally the key, by summer we'll all be fab!


----------



## Steerpike (19 March 2017)

That's a great graph, how did you get that? Just put on a pair of jeans I normally wear and realise they are too baggy now, 10lb lost and in noticing the difference!


----------



## buddylove (19 March 2017)

Forgot to update recently!! Things have slowed down a bit over the last few weeks as not been 100% on plan, but no gains and 1st 4lb lost so far. Just need to keep the motivation!!


----------



## Tyssandi (19 March 2017)

Steerpike said:



			That's a great graph, how did you get that? Just put on a pair of jeans I normally wear and realise they are too baggy now, 10lb lost and in noticing the difference!
		
Click to expand...

Its this app, https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=monitoryourweight.bustan.net&hl=en_GB



I keep my phone in my pocket till bed and this works out my steps this app  https://itunes.apple.com/gb/app/pacer-pedometer-plus-weight-loss-and-bmi-tracker/id600446812?mt=8


----------



## Fidgety (19 March 2017)

Well done all you losers!

I'm hovering around my first target weight (1/2 stone off) so now I'm going to go for my 'dream' weight (another 1/2 stone).  I've fallen off the wagon a bit this week food and exercise wise so I'm not looking forward to getting on the scales.  However, it's spin and abs in a couple of hours which always remotivates me.  Onwards and upwards!


----------



## pennyturner (19 March 2017)

Glad everyone is still at it.  I just made my target, losing just over a stone.  Another 6lbs to 'dream' weight (mid range of BMI chart seemed like a good arbitrary target), plus I'd like to get back under 10 stone, even if it's just by a wafer


----------



## Wheels (19 March 2017)

I've lost 1 st and 3 lbs and I'm pretty happy now with my weight - a few podgy areas still but I'll continue with the eating the way it is and the exercise and they may go over time


----------



## scats (19 March 2017)

Feeling quite despondent, no more weight loss than those 2lbs a few weeks ago.  I can't eat anything less without collapsing (1100 calories) and I am swimming 50 lengths 2-3 times a week on top of horses, riding and dog walking.

I think GP was obviously right when he said that it will be virtually impossible to lose weight as my current condition stands.  I had to up my calories a bit because I felt so dizzy.

But I have massively toned up, so that's good.


----------



## Tyssandi (19 March 2017)

I  now am in a routine cereal with fruit for breakfast  no lunch - nothing till 6pm where I have a packets walkers ( small ones) and  sensible dinner - these are like the original Alli so bind the fat so one with both meals 
Xenical Capsules

Lost 1 stone 1 lbs


----------



## TheOldTrout (19 March 2017)

I've lost about 4 lb - very good by my standards, I usually lose a pound then put it straight back on again! Just been being a bit more self-disciplined re portion sizes and puddings, reduced the amount of meat I eat, been swimming a few times.


----------



## mjcssjw2 (19 March 2017)

Scats, you might not be eating enough, sorry i have only just come in on this thread and dont know what plan you are following, or what you weigh, but 1100 cals is not a lot is you are exercising and i assume horsing as well. oh and the other thing is that you may well put weight on toning up, but the toning process took me forever - but i am quite old


----------



## Tyssandi (19 March 2017)

scats said:



			Feeling quite despondent, no more weight loss than those 2lbs a few weeks ago.  I can't eat anything less without collapsing (1100 calories) and I am swimming 50 lengths 2-3 times a week on top of horses, riding and dog walking.

I think GP was obviously right when he said that it will be virtually impossible to lose weight as my current condition stands.  I had to up my calories a bit because I felt so dizzy.

But I have massively toned up, so that's good.
		
Click to expand...

me too   and if you take my lost calories per day excercise off the acquired amount I am most likely on the  1100  max prob why the scales are dropping 0 .1 or two of a day or two


----------



## fairyclare (19 March 2017)

I'm a bit late to the party (story of my life!!) but I need to shift some lard, off to SW this week.
I have lost 3st with weight watchers previously but it's been creeping back on and now I feel too heavy for my horse, so whilst she is off it's a good chance for me to get slimming! 

Ideally I want to loose a stone before my holiday in April, I think it might be a bit ambitious but I'm going to give it a go!


----------



## Tyssandi (19 March 2017)

fairyclare said:



			I'm a bit late to the party (story of my life!!) but I need to shift some lard, off to SW this week.
I have lost 3st with weight watchers previously but it's been creeping back on and now I feel too heavy for my horse, so whilst she is off it's a good chance for me to get slimming! 

Ideally I want to loose a stone before my holiday in April, I think it might be a bit ambitious but I'm going to give it a go!
		
Click to expand...

good luck x


----------



## AShetlandBitMeOnce (20 March 2017)

scats said:



			Feeling quite despondent, no more weight loss than those 2lbs a few weeks ago.  I can't eat anything less without collapsing (1100 calories) and I am swimming 50 lengths 2-3 times a week on top of horses, riding and dog walking.

I think GP was obviously right when he said that it will be virtually impossible to lose weight as my current condition stands.  I had to up my calories a bit because I felt so dizzy.

But I have massively toned up, so that's good.
		
Click to expand...

It is very possible that you are eating too little to lose any weight. If your body doesn't feel like it is getting enough energy and nutrition to function, it will cling on to anything and everything that you do feed it and your metabolism will kick right down. I would almost say go up to 1400 for 10 days, yes you will gain a little but then you will start to see this change, and if not then drop after those 10 days to 1300.   The ideal is to diet on as many calories as possible so I dd 10 days at 1500 and gained, 10 days at 1400 and stayed the same so I have no dropped to 1300 and am consistently loosing (and I only do 30 mins of cardio and an hour of weights a day!). 

1st 1lb down, another 1st to go I think. Well done everyone so far!!


----------



## Crosshill Pacers (20 March 2017)

Just checking in for a quick update - I'm stuck at 13st 8lbs at the moment which is 20lbs lost since October.  A few things have prevented me from gymming it much over the past month and stress got me eating a bit crappy again but still managed to keep the weight off.  My goal was to be down to 13st 7lbs by the end of March so still fairly confident of that (I won't tell you what OH said when I mentioned this to him, he's ridiculous and crude!).

Was lacking motivation a bit BUT just back from a weekend visiting my best friend down in the south of England and she has asked me to be her bridesmaid for her wedding (she got engaged 3 weeks ago and the wedding is in the middle of August this year - no messing about!).  So motivation levels have returned - my overall end goal was to get down to 12st 10lbs (although would love to be 12st 7lbs or less) so I'm going to work hard to shift this remaining stone by the end of July.  Sounds easy enough right?!

Keep up the good work everyone, you're all doing really, really well!


----------



## horsefeed (20 March 2017)

Started at xmas at 13st13, weight this morning 12st8 so 19lb loss since xmas. Aiming to get to 12st by Easter and 11st by end may. 
Ultimate aim is 10st


----------



## TheFizzPony (20 March 2017)

Weighed myself yesterday and I have lost 3.5lb. Not very much but it is a start and I haven't been on track the whole time (hides the empty biscuit packet from this weekend). However I am definitely feeling better and I can see it in how my runs are improving. I am not trying to diet dramatically, I am more focused on doing something I can maintain. So I have been trying to eat more veg and less carbs, eat fruit instead of unhealthy snacks, swapped some red meat for leaner chicken or turkey and making an attempt to be a bit more healthy!


----------



## Wimbles (21 March 2017)

Lost around 2 stone now but missed my ritual shaming last week due to being at Cheltenham.  Hoping to have improved on that.  It's going slowly but still a long way to go!


----------



## buddylove (29 March 2017)

Weigh in update - lost 2lbs this week, bringing total to 1st 6lbs since the start of the year. Pleased with progress this week. Weight loss had slowed down because old habits were creeping in, so have firmly booted myself up the backside and am back on  track!!


----------



## Annagain (29 March 2017)

I'm struggling a bit. It's still going down (have lost 11lbs since 2nd week of Jan) but far more slowly than in the past and while I don't really feel too deprived in terms of food, it's frustrating and does affect motivation. 

My SW leader is, frankly, a nightmare and she's really putting me off. She keeps texting me non stop (at least every other day) even though I've asked her not to as I don't find it helpful. She keeps asking if I want to talk about my "problem." I think she assumes everybody has some sort of emotional overeating problem but I really am just greedy. My only problem is her, the patronising cow! 

The issue is there's no other group locally I can get to. This one is convenient as it's the night my sharer does the horses. I do feel a weekly weigh in helps as the discipline of someone else knowing whether I'm failing or not makes me do it. I just don't want it to be her!


----------



## buddylove (29 March 2017)

Urgh she does sound a nightmare. My SW consultant is very non-pushy luckily!!
Have you tried keeping a food diary? It might help keep her off your back as well &#128522;


----------



## Wimbles (29 March 2017)

annagain said:



			I'm struggling a bit. It's still going down (have lost 11lbs since 2nd week of Jan) but far more slowly than in the past and while I don't really feel too deprived in terms of food, it's frustrating and does affect motivation. 

My SW leader is, frankly, a nightmare and she's really putting me off. She keeps texting me non stop (at least every other day) even though I've asked her not to as I don't find it helpful. She keeps asking if I want to talk about my "problem." I think she assumes everybody has some sort of emotional overeating problem but I really am just greedy. My only problem is her, the patronising cow! 

The issue is there's no other group locally I can get to. This one is convenient as it's the night my sharer does the horses. I do feel a weekly weigh in helps as the discipline of someone else knowing whether I'm failing or not makes me do it. I just don't want it to be her!
		
Click to expand...

I feel your pain on this one!  I rejoiced when I found out that our consultant was going on holiday for three weeks!  That said she did stop messaging me after I snapped at her one day which I'm a bit ashamed of.  

I hadn't been staying to "group" because we have been in the middle of lambing, along with other commitments and she caught me as I went to get weighed.  I had only lost a pound, (although was happy enough with that after a couple of nights out and stuff) and she started having a bit of a go at me about not joining in with the group, saying that it was the only way I would lose the weight.  I was tired and grumpy and quite honestly I'm pretty proud that I've lost every week so I sniped "well, you go to about 5 groups a week and haven't lost anything".  The minute I said it I felt awful, especially as she looked completely wounded.

I'm a bad fat person!


----------



## Annagain (29 March 2017)

Wimbles said:



			I feel your pain on this one!  I rejoiced when I found out that our consultant was going on holiday for three weeks!  That said she did stop messaging me after I snapped at her one day which I'm a bit ashamed of.  

I hadn't been staying to "group" because we have been in the middle of lambing, along with other commitments and she caught me as I went to get weighed.  I had only lost a pound, (although was happy enough with that after a couple of nights out and stuff) and she started having a bit of a go at me about not joining in with the group, saying that it was the only way I would lose the weight.  I was tired and grumpy and quite honestly I'm pretty proud that I've lost every week so I sniped "well, you go to about 5 groups a week and haven't lost anything".  The minute I said it I felt awful, especially as she looked completely wounded.

I'm a bad fat person!
		
Click to expand...

Haha, that's brilliant!  

I never stay either. I stayed for the first one when some poor woman had put on a few pounds. She was in the weighing queue in front of me and I overheard her say at the time she'd had some relationship problems but she didn't want to talk about it. In the group this ghastly woman pounced on her and not only told the whole group she'd put on 3lbs that week but it was because she'd had relationship problems and that was something we all face at some point and well done her for coming to talk about it. I decided there and then not to stay to another group. I don't need therapy (and certainly not from some untrained woman who makes Marjorie Dawes look like Mother Theresa) I need discipline!  

I'm too chicken to tell her the truth so I turn up every week in gym gear and say I can't stay as I have a gym class to go to at 8. (I don't, I go home and pig out on takeaway and chocolate, it's my night off!) She told me I should be staying. I replied I was better off doing exercise than sitting there talking about it (which would be true if me going to the gym was true!). She actually said "Oh on you're much better off staying to group and talking about it, it motivates you."


----------



## buddylove (29 March 2017)

Wimbles said:



			I feel your pain on this one!  I rejoiced when I found out that our consultant was going on holiday for three weeks!  That said she did stop messaging me after I snapped at her one day which I'm a bit ashamed of.  

I hadn't been staying to "group" because we have been in the middle of lambing, along with other commitments and she caught me as I went to get weighed.  I had only lost a pound, (although was happy enough with that after a couple of nights out and stuff) and she started having a bit of a go at me about not joining in with the group, saying that it was the only way I would lose the weight.  I was tired and grumpy and quite honestly I'm pretty proud that I've lost every week so I sniped "well, you go to about 5 groups a week and haven't lost anything".  The minute I said it I felt awful, especially as she looked completely wounded.

I'm a bad fat person!
		
Click to expand...

&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## Wheels (29 March 2017)

Jeez slimming world sounds bloody awful

How is any of that encouraging. I'd be complaing tbh and finding a different way


----------



## buddylove (29 March 2017)

Wheels said:



			Jeez slimming world sounds bloody awful

How is any of that encouraging. I'd be complaing tbh and finding a different way
		
Click to expand...

I think it does depend on the individual consultant. My consultant is not like that at all, offers help but doesn't push it, and is very supportive.


----------



## TheOldTrout (29 March 2017)

I'd put 1 lb back on :-( I think it's lack of exercise, missed a gym session and swim last week because clients booked in and I ran out of free time to go, this week I've been nursing a sprained ankle so no gym for me - have been swimming twice this week though.


----------



## Gallop_Away (29 March 2017)

Hi everyone

Great to see this thread still going. Had no idea it would turn into this so well done everyone!!

Update on myself. Ive lost 1st 1lbs since january. Getting there slowly. Some weeks are better than others and some weeks I do just go ****** it and eat anything and everything  but at least going in the right direction


----------



## Gallop_Away (29 March 2017)

Wow reading some of these SW experiences I feel quite lucky my consultant is so lovely!


----------



## fuzzymooch (30 March 2017)

Oh reminded me I'd gone on the Wii fit a week after birth so I knew what I weighed.  Went back on a week later and have lost 3 pounds .

Felt like a happy bunny until mother in law said oh that's just normal baby weight coming off .  I was trying hard too.


----------



## fuzzymooch (30 March 2017)

Oh reminded me I'd gone on the Wii fit a week after birth so I knew what I weighed.  Went back on a week later and have lost 3 pounds .

Felt like a happy bunny until mother in law said oh that's just normal baby weight coming off .  I was trying hard too.


----------



## TheOldTrout (30 March 2017)

fuzzymooch said:



			Oh reminded me I'd gone on the Wii fit a week after birth so I knew what I weighed.  Went back on a week later and have lost 3 pounds .

Felt like a happy bunny until mother in law said oh that's just normal baby weight coming off .  I was trying hard too.
		
Click to expand...

It's coming off and that's what matters


----------



## fuzzymooch (31 March 2017)

Thanks theoldtrout, everyone else been so encouraging .  Fell off the waggon today and had prosseco with a couple of chocolates - but its my birthday so I figure its allowed.  Back mucking out next week hopefully so that'll help.

Good luck to everyone out there trying to loose a bit, we can do it


----------



## Annagain (31 March 2017)

Hmmm, went to SW last night, put on 2lbs. I'd had a good week so was really surprised. Went home and weighed on my scales (which always weight 2lbs lighter than SW) and I was 4lbs lighter on those that I had been on the SW ones 10 minutes before. So I THINK I've lost 2lbs this week. This morning I was another 1lb lighter again (as is expected in the morning) so I really think it's their scales not mine. I don't normally weigh every day but I was curious! Wondering whether to bother with SW given I can't stand the leader and now I think their scales are wrong too.


----------



## Wimbles (31 March 2017)

There was uproar at my group on Weds evening!  The new fill in consultant arrived with all her own kit.  There were problems getting it working and a muttering queue started to form.  They got it working and the first six or so people had all put on weight, the murmurs of discontent started.  The next half dozen got on with the same effect and there was uproar.  It was then my turn and I quite expected to put on weight after a sneaky mcflurry and a boozy curry night but no, I lost a pound!  Everyone looked at me furiously as I had spoilt their theory! Not sure if there was a scales issue and I just got lucky or whether everyone before me was just lying to themselves!!


----------



## Red-1 (17 April 2017)

Dug this thread up to give myself some more drive! I have lost no weight since Xmas, but am still a heck of a lot fitter! 

I can say that in the month of March, by doing a bit each day, I....
Swam 10.45 km.
Ran 36.6 km.
Cycled 118 km.
I have eaten reasonably healthily, but have had wine a few times a week, pizza and chocolate! 

Still feel a lot better, and have done another 5K Parkrun, and have entered a triathlon (Super Sprint distance) and a sportive (24 miles). Everyone says I look a lot smaller, so I must be more toned.  

How is everyone else doing???


----------



## Fidgety (17 April 2017)

I've turned into a gym fiend and going 5 times a week - body conditioning, pilates x2/week, spin/spin & abs, sometimes aqua aerobics.  I reached my goal a couple of week ago and now I'm en route to my 'in my dreams goal' by one lb.  DD came home for the weekend and said 'wow - you look thin!' <beam>, but I think what with the gym not having held classes over the Easter weekend and the amount of food, puddings, wine and chocolate I might just have undone all that good work.  I have been walking the dog, typically three miles each walk, whilst wearing wrist and ankle weights to make up for it though.

As an aside, does anybody else shufty their weight on the scales/move them to the optimum place on the floor to get the best reading?


----------



## Rosiejazzandpia (17 April 2017)

I haven't lost weight so much, but my fitness levels have soared! I got my youngster in February with the motivation to lose weight and be fit enough to ride confidently. After cycling/walking 5k a day to the field I have leg muscles to burn and my whole body is toning up nicely. 
Had a sit on my little mare tonight and a walk round the paddock school to practice steering and transitions and it felt lovely. I'm feeling a lot more myself now and changing my diet has helped, I actally look forward to salads now and I've stopped snacking on crap. I hope over the next few months I can shed some pounds and am looking to try some exercise classes


----------



## fuzzymooch (17 April 2017)

Not sure if I've lost or not but PJ's are baggy, i got into my normal prepreggers leggings and ym said i was looking slimmer  made my day!


----------



## Tyssandi (17 April 2017)

I have lost 8 kilos now since January  really pleased with myself.


----------



## DabDab (17 April 2017)

Well done everyone, particularly those who are getting fitter too  

I have lost 9kg since January and have another 5 to go until I'm skinny enough to back micro mare....ho hum. Have been off the wagon all weekend but hopping back up on first thing tomorrow morning


----------



## Steerpike (18 April 2017)

Was feeling great before Easter, then Easter happened!! Back on it today, I do feel fitter and notice my clothes aren't so tight and I'm changing shape. I haven't weighed myself for a while but I gave up the running as it was hurting my hips after 5k so I'm swimming 4-5 times a week.


----------



## Wheels (18 April 2017)

Feeling great here - lost a total of 1 and 1/2 stone, thinner, stronger, fitter, more supple - all of the things I asked my personal trainer to help me with.

Now dropped my PT sessions from 3 a week to 2 and going out on my bike and walking on the other days with a couple of days rest.


----------



## TheOldTrout (18 April 2017)

Well done everyone! I've managed to lose 6-7 lb but am going on holiday the day after tomorrow so am confidently expecting it to pile back on.


----------



## js1006 (18 April 2017)

Fidgety said:



			As an aside, does anybody else shufty their weight on the scales/move them to the optimum place on the floor to get the best reading? 

Click to expand...

This! I managed to lose 11kg over the Easter weekend, then realised the scales were half on the bathmat, half on the floor.  Turns out I'd actually lost ziltch (but not put anything on either so I'm happy!).


----------



## Nici (18 April 2017)

Well done you! 
Yes, I keep my weight in check for the sake of the horses...
A Mediterranean diet seems to work best (if only I followed it a bit more) - that is to go low on the carbs, high on the veggies (often roasted or grilled, yum).


----------



## TheOldTrout (20 April 2017)

I appear to have put 2 lb back on :-( Still lighter than when I started though.


----------



## TheOldTrout (30 April 2017)

Didn't gain any weight on holiday (very surprising - wondered if scales are right, but waistbands still fit more comfortably so they might be correct) and have lost a pound since coming back from holiday. 
A question for the biologists amongst you - when you're losing / gaining weight, and eating less / more, how long does it take for the weight change to show? Could I still gain weight from the holiday, for example, or would it have shown up on the scales by now? (We came back on Tuesday.) Just asking because once or twice the scales have been giving me better news than I'd expected, and I wasn't sure if it was because it was too soon after feasting for the extra calories to have turned into fat.


----------

